# BIGLBS #2 80 LB OF DEAD WOOD GONE WHAT IS NEXT?



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi to everyone who has followed my last two journals,this is part two of three new ones.In the first i started in November last year at 412lbs ,i have dumped 62 lbs of fat during the diet,i intended to start journal #2 at 340lbs however some things have changed and i feel now is a better time to do so.The intention in here is to consolidate and allow my body to get used to being 62lb lighter,trying to keep weight stable or slowly losing whilst building any lost mass i had sacrificed during diet.So a bit of another recomp in a way.I think it very important that you never rush things with weight loss,i feel much healthier at this weight and need to keep it stable now for 4 to 6 weeks,if losing just a little each week i would not worry,but i am not intending losing over 1 or 2 lbs week max.Part of the reason i started this new journal is that i have been diagnosed with dermal Tcell lymphoma--a form of cancer,it can remain dormant for many years and may or may not develop into organs 1 in 10 is the odds.Before it was diagnosed i have actualy started beating it as i was covered in a rash all over arms/ back/legs/thighs,i now only have it on thighs,legs,parts of arms,even the specialist commented that it had improved a lot,i firmly believe that all i am doing at the moment is helping,weight loss /diet/peps even the gear in some way.This cancer is a strange one and is normaly seen in males 40 plus(the time of life test and Gh drop away-you see where i am going?).The doc, can only give me a steroid cream and there is no other treatment at this stage other than radiotherapy later etc,He said whatever you are doing is working keep it up,so i am going to.First two are original starting pics,next two were a week or two ago,i have been left with some loose skin to waist and chest as you can see,the idea of this 4 -6 week phase is to tighten the skin.On the 3/9/13 i will be 50,i want to have top off pics with my boy and daughter,for them to show there kids what granddad looked like at 50!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

1st in!


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Your doing great mate keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome my friends


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

great progress mate,keep it up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done BigMan, inspirational.

:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Subbed. Keep up the good work Biggie


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

done really well mate. plus stayed strong to boot!

keep trucking and enjoying it!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

In with ya big man


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> great progress mate,keep it up


Cheers



Huntingground said:


> Well done BigMan, inspirational.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks mate:cool2:



B4PJS said:


> Subbed. Keep up the good work Biggie


Cheers bro welcome



Sambuca said:


> done really well mate. plus stayed strong to boot!
> 
> keep trucking and enjoying it!


Cheers sir


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RACK said:


> IN


Welcome buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> In with ya big man


Hay mate,welcome


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In for the win


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> In for the cock pics


Wrong thread mate :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ullo softie choppers...you can run! but you can never hide.....here I am....hee hee...



the wunnerful thing about tiggers, tiggers are wunnerful fun.....x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 1st in!


HUMPH! you great bug suck up! I'm telling.......

:laugh: just aving a muck....prolly get banned now...ah well...may as well start as i mean to go on:blink:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Wrong thread mate :lol:


Sorry, thought it was your new journal


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

subbed


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ffs!! 2nd page! u shoulda gave me a heads up ya d!ck!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Todays workouts in case you missed them in other journal

Shoulders 10 x 10 but worse

15 x 60k smithy

10 x 100k

6 x 100k

5 x 100k

Then 10x 60k six more sets,all 50 secs between.

Nailed my shoulders completely,traps at attention too

Went back 2 hours later and

10 x 10 concentration curls,pumped to fook....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Wrong thread mate :lol:


That would be @ewen 's thread!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed good luck mate! Even if you are from smelly saaaaafend!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> ullo softie choppers...you can run! but you can never hide.....here I am....hee hee...
> 
> View attachment 126798
> 
> ...


Welcome babe,it feels like home now xx



BestBefore1989 said:


> subbed


Thanks for call today buddy,real kind!



MutantX said:


>


Owch but welcome mate..



JANIKvonD said:


> ffs!! 2nd page! u shoulda gave me a heads up ya d!ck!


Heads up mate,here is my new jornal.....


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Keep up the great work mate chin up!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Following as ever!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in for this mate!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

BBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIGGGGGGG

LLLLLLLBBBBBBBSSSSSS

Subbed mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

In for another round!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

im in, great inspiration to the young people like me!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sunn said:


> Keep up the great work mate chin up!


Thanks,chin never down,eyes always forward



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Following as ever!


Cheers matey



paulandabbi said:


> I'm in for this mate!!!


Hay dude



ash1981 said:


> BBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIGGGGGGG
> 
> LLLLLLLBBBBBBBSSSSSS
> 
> Subbed mate


WELCOME JUICE!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

small for now said:


> im in, great inspiration to the young people like me!


Thanks buddy very kind and welcome



mygym said:


> In for another round!


DingDong!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

subbed, and I never do with journals.....sorry on news, but very inspirational to get a journal going...great progress so far, keep it up, will be following


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck with the new journal and your goals. You've done amazingly well and it's inspirational.

Sorry to hear the health news but glad the professionals are on the case.

Subbed, of coursex


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on your progress so far ! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Well done on your progress so far ! :thumb:


Welcome in buddy:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Good luck with the new journal and your goals. You've done amazingly well and it's inspirational.
> 
> Sorry to hear the health news but glad the professionals are on the case.
> 
> Subbed, of coursex


Welcome in Lisa ,nice to have you too,unfortunatly the specialists can only offer me a cream,there is no cure for this,you have to live with it and fight it 24/7


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> subbed, and I never do with journals.....sorry on news, but very inspirational to get a journal going...great progress so far, keep it up, will be following


I feel realy honoured mate.thanks:thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Totally in 

Crack on with phase two!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Will be popping in my friend, good luck ( your due some FFS )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Totally in
> 
> Crack on with phase two!


Thanks i am feeling more complete now all' my girls' are getting here,xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Will be popping in my friend, good luck ( your due some FFS )


Cheers mate,good to hear your input buddy


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed! :thumb: Ace work already! X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Subbed! :thumb: Ace work already! X


Welcome in here


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Better late that never  I'm in big fella!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not subbed but I drop in most days so that's okay....right then....urrrrmm...Thursday night...it's cuppa tea time for me and I'm on the sofa in me knacks and vest swooshing round and checking out the journal scene......sleep well you....x


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I was in at dinner time, but didn't get time to post. So yeah, watching with interest!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Very well done with the weight loss. Good luck with the next stage


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Only just read the start of this journal properly mate. I have no doubt that you'll beat it. But who needs the blinking stress? I'm sorry you've got the worry.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed.

Big change


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

In! Awesome work mate, keep it up!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Subbed mate good luck !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm in! Subbed!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi mate. Upset to hear about your health issues. You'll beat it and come through shining, big man. You haven't bottled it up - that's the main. Excellent progress so far with your new exercise regime, I know you'll reach those goals. Top man for taking things step by step too. Take care fella.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

In... Looking good on the bw pic buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning softie chops...gizza hug (((o)))...what did you do to the weather? it's bloopin piddling down where I am...lol..and there wuz I thinking of doing an ickle BBQ for lunch on Sunday...hahaha....ah well...hope your day is good and you are getting lot's of hugs and kisses from ickle Mia and your lovely wife.....xx


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How's it hanging big fella?

3 pages so far and not a workout in sight??? keep up the good work mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate!

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning Biggie. The wife passes on her best regards (she was on the train with me yesterday morning when you posted the news) and she is really impressed with your progress so far :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking Foxy Mr Big - fantastic progress and so positive in spite of you news. In as always.

x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there BigFella...just swooshing in to give you a Saturday hug ((((((0))))))......hope you're ok...x


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Morning mate, hope everything is ok. Have you got much planned for the weekend?

Speak soon


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hope everything is ok. Have you got much planned for the weekend?
> 
> Speak soon


Not a lot buddy zero fats and zero carbs:no:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

great progress,just stay in the groove and keep droping weight bro youl look better and better

as it comes off so no need for change really.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mal said:


> great progress,just stay in the groove and keep droping weight bro youl look better and better
> 
> as it comes off so no need for change really.


Imo it is good after a large drop like this to stabilize and slow down weight loss for 4 to six weeks,to fill out loose skin and allow body to adjust,hence another recomp ,Otherwise I will look like some old jumper from the 50's! :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Imo it is good after a large drop like this to stabilize and slow down weight loss for 4 to six weeks,to fill out loose skin and allow body to adjust,hence another recomp ,Otherwise I will look like some old jumper from the 50's! :lol:


Talking of loose jumpers must be costing a few quid in different size cloths every few months!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Not a lot buddy zero fats and zero carbs:no:


Your mad mate!! I wouldn't be doing much with that either lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just protein today then big man???

That and loads of water


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite ma big shexy boi. what u upta this w.e?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just protein for the weekend? Best keep the windows open.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Smashed it this far mate, sure you will achieve every goal you set. You have the knowledge, determination and good reason to do so.

Skin looks much better in those pics aswell and a considerable difference in appearance.

Keep at it big man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Two days of zero carbs/fats,just whey

Then I thought it would be fun to 10 x 10 chest!

Weights were sh1t,but I did them and did them well 50 seconds between each set,then

1 x 60k x 10

1 x 80k x 10

3 x 70k x 10

5 x 60k x 10

I could barely keep up with my oldself!

Not bad for an old git,on 0 nutrition and little sleep with a mega dose of cardio:rockon:

3x pushdowns on v bar all to fail.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Smashed it this far mate, sure you will achieve every goal you set. You have the knowledge, determination and good reason to do so.
> 
> Skin looks much better in those pics aswell and a considerable difference in appearance.
> 
> Keep at it big man


Thank you Bad man!

Nice of you to come in and support me,thanks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ma big shexy boi. what u upta this w.e?


See above buddy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Just protein today then big man???
> 
> That and loads of water


Exactly...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Your mad mate!! I wouldn't be doing much with that either lol.


 :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Talking of loose jumpers must be costing a few quid in different size cloths every few months!


For real mate,my whole wardrobe is now cannon fodder!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Did not eat too bad today,protein shakes and chicken tikka salad/salad

See how long I can bear it,into tomorrow


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Did not eat too bad today,protein shakes and chicken tikka salad/salad
> 
> See how long I can bear it,into tomorrow


Think I might give this a try tomorrow. Good idea what you have been doing buddy.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BigFella...hope you're not gnawing the kitchen table leg off by now..... 

Gonna be a really warm day today so you can relax for a bit and have a snooze in the garden? Beeeeg hugs....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Think I might give this a try tomorrow. Good idea what you have been doing buddy.


Keeping up with life and losing Biglbs!

How are your ills,better?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...hope you're not gnawing the kitchen table leg off by now.....
> 
> Gonna be a really warm day today so you can relax for a bit and have a snooze in the garden? Beeeeg hugs....x


Legs gone onto surface now!!!!!!!

Have a super Sunday my darling,you always get me off on the right foot


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Keeping up with life and losing Biglbs!
> 
> How are your ills,better?


Yes seems to be all better.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Yes seems to be all better.


 :thumb :Result


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Head up mate and power on youll get there im sure


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Head up mate and power on youll get there im sure


Thanks,i will,no other option open!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there BigFella...just swooshing in like a ninja in the night to say morning and give youa Monday hug (((((((((0)))))))...take care you..x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning biggles. Any training today??


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

How do bigman, what's crack-a-lacking? Getting some volume lifting on the go or what? :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there BigFella...just swooshing in like a ninja in the night to say morning and give youa Monday hug (((((((((0)))))))...take care you..x


back at ya xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good morning biggles. Any training today??


Hi mate,not sure yet lots on,you ok?



Big_Al13 said:


> How do bigman, what's crack-a-lacking? Getting some volume lifting on the go or what? :thumb:


I think crack-a-lacking is when you're Mrs,is not(look away ladies)taking it up the rump-a-pump:lol:

Morning fella,not sure too bloomin busy!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,not sure yet lots on,you ok?
> 
> I think crack-a-lacking is when you're Mrs,is not(look away ladies)taking it up the rump-a-pump:lol:
> 
> Morning fella,not sure too bloomin busy!


 :confused1: given crackling if crispy pork skin, surely crack-a-lacking is a skinless pork joint :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1: given crackling if crispy pork skin, surely crack-a-lacking is a skinless pork joint :confused1:


I will stay in my world,yours is too boring! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

OK it is here again my next round of PARABOLAN x2 E4D and 200MG PROPIONATE EOD,for next 3 to 4 weeks though I may just carry it on until my birthday in 9 weeks time,then go back to TrT after,treating this new cycle like a little comp prep one,i will monitor Bp daily and bloods every 2 weeks as usual,so NO FEAR........

so #2 is now all systems go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

GOGO BIGGIE!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> GOGO BIGGIE!!!!


Thing is now is I have gotta remember to eat enough protein again,with red meat once per day at night to fuel muscle during sleep,sounds easy but I am used to so much less food on the whole,i need to aim 400g to 450g realy to ensure I am not catabolic,with high fat,trying to keep carbs under 100g/day.MCT time I think...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,not sure yet lots on,you ok?
> 
> I think crack-a-lacking is when you're Mrs,is not(look away ladies)taking it up the rump-a-pump:lol:
> 
> Morning fella,not sure too bloomin busy!


Im good mate. These few days off work will do me good. I had a nice little session today.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> OK it is here again my next round of PARABOLAN x2 E4D and 200MG PROPIONATE EOD,for next 3 to 4 weeks though I may just carry it on until my birthday in 9 weeks time,then go back to TrT after,treating this new cycle like a little comp prep one,i will monitor Bp daily and bloods every 2 weeks as usual,so NO FEAR........
> 
> so #2 is now all systems go,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


bloopin eck softie choppers!...hahaha...I really wish I knew what it was I was liking here...:laugh: but if you're doing it? it must be ok right? hahahaha....awwee...soz..Im just having a right ole chuckle at myself cos I don't have a clue WUT you're on about....however..........................I did get the word

BIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:bounce: :bounce: errrmm...okay I totally know it's not happening yet but as it's the only thing I understood there I am instigating my right to get excited about it...:laugh: :bounce:

sleep well you.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well good morning all and sundry,i feel well fooked after having the extra day of restriction and cardio plunged on me,,,3 is just too many for me,i ate well from yesterday afternoon,just feel totally tired out today(though I must now remember I am also fighting cancer 24/7,though I may have been for 6 years it now makes sense when I feel pooped!I don't mean just a bit tired,i mean my eyes will not stay open pmsl!)_

Anyway enough moaning,i intend to train well later and eat good food all day!

Have a great day folks

.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Crack-a-lacking - Many different understandings (although yours did make me chortle) I'll stick to just saying crack next time :lol:

Get on big man, what are you training tonight? Volume or weight? Hope the lots of food is keeping you energetic pal.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Crack-a-lacking - Many different understandings (although yours did make me chortle) I'll stick to just saying crack next time :lol:
> 
> Get on big man, what are you training tonight? Volume or weight? Hope the lots of food is keeping you energetic pal.


Well I will let you know as I have just woke up after best part of 15hrs kip!!!! FFs,got nothing done,balls!(back to sleep in chair after I posted)gym now,had 2 banana coffee and date cake to fuel me for this!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Afternoon mate,

haven't been in for a couple of days. Nice to see you soldiering on with the diet and training! Nothing better than some 10x10 sets of bench, squat, dead or whatever else takes your fancy haha.

Hope you and the family are well!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Afternoon mate,
> 
> haven't been in for a couple of days. Nice to see you soldiering on with the diet and training! Nothing better than some 10x10 sets of bench, squat, dead or whatever else takes your fancy haha.
> 
> Hope you and the family are well!


All good mate just been to gym see below and new photos in a mo!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Ok well first a weigh in.....AT THE GYM! I am now under 150k I weigh 148k,well happy!

Shoulders

10 x 10 seated press @ 70k(adjusted up and down each set to make 10)50 seconds rest

Straight into triple superset

Front raises

face pulls

side raises

no rest until end of superset then only 1 min in total,puffing like a train on these,HIT aint close!

Done


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice workout mate, congrats on getting under 150 :thumbup:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I doff my cap to you bonny lad. The very best of luck in all aspects


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

New pics before this #2 kicks in as this is the least muscular I should look


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

faultline said:


> Nice workout mate, congrats on getting under 150 :thumbup:


Cheers buddy I am very happy,it is going spot on as planned!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> I doff my cap to you bonny lad. The very best of luck in all aspects


Thank you ,kind Sir! :cool2:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> New pics before this #2 kicks in as this is the least muscular I should look
> View attachment 127387
> View attachment 127388


I can't get over the weight you have lost!! Under 350lbs now and its still coming off!!

Well done mate and the workout as always some crazy medley from your head haha. Its working so keep it going mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I can't get over the weight you have lost!! Under 350lbs now and its still coming off!!
> 
> Well done mate and the workout as always some crazy medley from your head haha. Its working so keep it going mate!!


Thanks buddy.no prisoners taken .......Eating half a pound of liver and a lamb chop!"


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy.no prisoners taken .......Eating half a pound of liver and a lamb chop!"


Is liver good for you? I don't know about it, I have only ever tried it once


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Is liver good for you? I don't know about it, I have only ever tried it once


Superfood of megamen mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Superfood of megamen mate!


Is it cheap? Or mega expensive for megamen lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Is it cheap? Or mega expensive for megamen lol


Supercheap,for megaloads!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Supercheap,for megaloads!


Well thats mega then haha, I will have to look in to it. It was a while ago I tried it but I remember it wasn't bad and should make a nice change from chicken!!

Much planned for the evening bigs?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Well thats mega then haha, I will have to look in to it. It was a while ago I tried it but I remember it wasn't bad and should make a nice change from chicken!!
> 
> Much planned for the evening bigs?


Back at oteo for treatment then tv and a nip of red wine perhaps,,,,you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Back at oteo for treatment then tv and a nip of red wine perhaps,,,,you?


Sod all lol, will chill and watch telly I reckon.

Did you end up selling that van?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Sod all lol, will chill and watch telly I reckon.
> 
> Did you end up selling that van?


No mate,just reduced it:cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> New pics before this #2 kicks in as this is the least muscular I should look
> View attachment 127387
> View attachment 127388


Only a year ago we had to cajole, coax and coerce to compel you to post a picture. Now you get your pecs out for the girls at the drop of a hat!

:lol:

Fantastic progress mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Only a year ago we had to cajole, coax and coerce to compel you to post a picture. Now you get your pecs out for the girls at the drop of a hat!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Fantastic progress mate


Dunno what ya mean mate,but thanks:rolleyes:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

16-03-2012, 09:23 AM



biglbs said:


> Thanks mate but i have said i will post them up later once i have improved as i am believe it or not camera shy and always have been, in the late 80's i was just under 21 st with abs and only had two taken and my ex threw them on fire!As a fat cnut at the mo-no chance yet!


All I'm saying is your not so camera shy now your looking good :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 16-03-2012, 09:23 AM
> 
> All I'm saying is your not so camera shy now your looking good :whistling:


I know mate,just pulling your pecker!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You. Look. Bloop in'. FAB!...... :thumb:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Well I will let you know as I have just woke up after best part of 15hrs kip!!!! FFs,got nothing done,balls!(back to sleep in chair after I posted)gym now,had 2 banana coffee and date cake to fuel me for this!


Ooosh! 15 hours kip! That's what dreams are made of :lol: I'm lucky to scrape 7 in at the moment.

Good job with the training though pal, keep at it and those photos will be something you can look back at and scoff at in 12months time!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Late sub mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You. Look. Bloop in'. FAB!...... :thumb:


Thanks sweetheart,quite chuffed how things are going!



Big_Al13 said:


> Ooosh! 15 hours kip! That's what dreams are made of :lol: I'm lucky to scrape 7 in at the moment.
> 
> Good job with the training though pal, keep at it and those photos will be something you can look back at and scoff at in 12months time!


Cheers buddy I do hope so!



onthebuild said:


> Late sub mate!


Welcome buddy,about time pmsl


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good morning! Have a lovely Wednesday! And ace progress from those pics, bet your well chuffed!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Good morning! Have a lovely Wednesday! And ace progress from those pics, bet your well chuffed!


Good morning ,thank you Keeks,i am very chuffed and looking forward to next 9 weeks or so getting ready for 50th pics with my kids xxx


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Good morning ,thank you Keeks,i am very chuffed and looking forward to next 9 weeks or so getting ready for 50th pics with my kids xxx


I bet. Nice to have a focus, but you've done so well already, keep up the fab work and you'll be looking even more fab for that 50th!!!! :thumb: xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I bet. Nice to have a focus, but you've done so well already, keep up the fab work and you'll be looking even more fab for that 50th!!!! :thumb: xx


I think in the end I will end up pretty good at 310lb so I will have done 100lbs by then!That is just another 36lb,that will take a bit longer as I am slowing the loss rate down for skin to catch up!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Pinned 200mg prop

need to pin 200mg e for base trt too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Two cans tuna and pequanta peppers/olives/garlic mmm 50g pro,plus a 35g shake=85g

had 3 Weetabix and 70g whey earlier

4 eggs on small mash with 2 bacon 35g pro

protein sub=185g protein


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

1 ML ethenate just looked too little,so I gave it another to keep it company,after all a jab is a jab ,right???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 1 ML ethenate just looked too little,so I gave it another to keep it company,after all a jab is a jab ,right???


Aup mate, how are you? Was just catching up and Abbi is behind me on the bike and she said "god is that biglbs avi?" I said "yeah" and she said "he has lost loads"

Just thought I would let you know that lol


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 1 ML ethenate just looked too little,so I gave it another to keep it company,after all a jab is a jab ,right???


 :thumb: ....lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, how are you? Was just catching up and Abbi is behind me on the bike and she said "god is that biglbs avi?" I said "yeah" and she said "he has lost loads"
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that lol


Hi mate,hope everything is great,nice to hear the lovely one has noticed my lack of Lbs,i am off to gym now,speak in a bit xx


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,hope everything is great,nice to hear the lovely one has noticed my lack of Lbs,i am off to gym now,speak in a bit xx


Everything is brilliant mate thanks, hope it all is with you too!!

Enjoy the gym mate and speak later x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

GVT with a twist

7 x seated rows stack superset with pulldowns (3 off stack) aimed 10 reps mostly got there then dropped weight a bit half way through the total sets,in the end it was a struggle,total ruins.....rest between each exercise zero and 40 seconds between each set of both!

High bar pulls to waist standing,x4 sets good weight nice pump close grip.

2 x smithy BOR TO ADD

3 x concentration curls ruined them too,,,,,,


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> GVT with a twist
> 
> ...


Good session, and congrats on the weight loss. Your updated pics look very good :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good session, and congrats on the weight loss. Your updated pics look very good :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy,i feel good,if small at mo!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,i feel good,if small at mo!


Yes I agree...you're tiny....:laugh: hey you, you are small cos you dropped some extra off......but look wut has emerged hey? Wahaaaaaaayyyeeeeeeeeee.......I mean....urrmm......heehee......have a great Thursday BigFella....x

new avi.....noice...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> GVT with a twist
> 
> ...


It's all touch and go with training. You're on the right track mate, despite a few knockbacks. Same with me.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> It's all touch and go with training. You're on the right track mate, despite a few knockbacks. Same with me.


Thanks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Yes I agree...you're tiny....:laugh: hey you, you are small cos you dropped some extra off......but look wut has emerged hey? Wahaaaaaaayyyeeeeeeeeee.......I mean....urrmm......heehee......have a great Thursday BigFella....x
> 
> new avi.....noice...


Today I feel awesome,the carbs from last day and a half have done their job,i have chest and tri today,should pump right up,may even post another photo for BB4! :lol:

Hope your day is better Flublet xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Energy high so

Flat bench freeweight

14 x 60k 30secs then

10 x 80k 30 secs then

10 x 100k 40secs then

10 x 100 k 40 secs then

10 x 80k 50secs then

10 x 70k 55 secs then

10 x 60k 45 secs x 4 sets

V bar triceps

 Stack x 4 sets x 10 45 secs between

Massive pump,bordering agony looked huge in mirror,with veins showing in arms/shoulders...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Heya biggie, you all good today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Heya biggie, you all good today?


Like a goddam sexual tyrannosaurus mate

You good?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Like a goddam sexual tyrannosaurus mate
> 
> You good?


Good to hear it matey 

A bit knackered and of sore gut, but should be able to deal with that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Good to hear it matey
> 
> A bit knackered and of sore gut, but should be able to deal with that


You will overcome that mate!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You will overcome that mate!!!


Gut is feeling a bit better, but feeling even more tired now. Might have to get some Redbull down me before I fall asleep at my desk!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Homemade chicken and steak jalfrezi!! and green beans,no carbs nom


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Homemade chicken and steak jalfrezi!! and green beans,no carbs nom


I'm hungry again now thanks for that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I'm hungry again now thanks for that!


Eat some protein or celery,perhaps green veg,,,all good 

Mine was nice though,low cals too...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Eat some protein or celery,perhaps green veg,,,all good
> 
> Mine was nice though,low cals too...


I had a nice mixed grill, only a dozen chips but plenty of meat


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Just seen this journal

Good man! hope you beat the sh!t keep up the good work!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Just seen this journal
> 
> Good man! hope you beat the sh!t keep up the good work!


Thanks buddy and welcome.input always welcome along with banter


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I had a nice mixed grill, only a dozen chips but plenty of meat


I like that,i often have chicken tikka on the bone during protein only days,from this afternoon until Sunday morning I have the pleasure of that !!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I like that,i often have chicken tikka on the bone during protein only days,from this afternoon until Sunday morning I have the pleasure of that !!


Morning mate, hows things going? Chicken tikka on the bone ey mmmmmmmm haha. Some great training as always from you mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows things going? Chicken tikka on the bone ey mmmmmmmm haha. Some great training as always from you mate!!


Morning sir,all good here,prolly won't train until Sun am now,other than heaps of cardio,Mia out Sat to Zoo with my son Leo,he loves his sister very much and this is the first time he ,his Gf AND Mia are going out for they day,all very excited,bless them all


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

HEADACHE!

Had the besterd 2 days,not Bp as 142/76 pulse 89(always high with me),thinking it could be gear settling in.

Have just pinned Alpha 2 parabolan and Alpha 200mg prop...to go with daily 50mg proviron by schering.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

morning BigFella...I'm with you on the headache front today. I'm packing in at 12 and going home for a sleep.

Hve a great weekend , hope Mia has a lovely time at the zoo..I'm sure she will bless her ickle cutie sox..take care Softie chops....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> morning BigFella...I'm with you on the headache front today. I'm packing in at 12 and going home for a sleep.
> 
> Hve a great weekend , hope Mia has a lovely time at the zoo..I'm sure she will bless her ickle cutie sox..take care Softie chops....


I hope it clears up,it feels like a migrane,is yours?

Drink gallons water is the plan,don't want to ruin cardio do I?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Morning sir,all good here,prolly won't train until Sun am now,other than heaps of cardio,Mia out Sat to Zoo with my son Leo,he loves his sister very much and this is the first time he ,his Gf AND Mia are going out for they day,all very excited,bless them all


You love the cardio lol.

I bet Mia will love that then, going out with her big bro. Not many young lads would want to do that sort of thing so it shows he must be a top lad. When I was his age I wanted to kill my little brother lol.

You not doing much today? This weekend weather is going to be beautiful from what I have heard!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I hope it clears up,it feels like a migrane,is yours?
> 
> Drink gallons water is the plan,don't want to ruin cardio do I?


i don't get migraines or even headaches actually when I think about it, but I've had a rough week at work so I think it's just a bit of stress or something. I guess a sleep will sort me out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

AWRITE YA BIG LOVABLE COOOOONT!!!! have a great w.e x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> AWRITE YA BIG LOVABLE COOOOONT!!!! have a great w.e x


Love you too xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just had half an apple and protein drink,oh live like a King!

May have another tonight late


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ello you! I thought were off to the zoo/park ? Or was that this morning....I was just thinking about you and how hot you must be traipsing round in this heat......hope you are having a lovely weekend.....an apple and a protein drink hey? Don't go mad now..:laugh:

X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ello you! I thought were off to the zoo/park ? Or was that this morning....I was just thinking about you and how hot you must be traipsing round in this heat......hope you are having a lovely weekend.....an apple and a protein drink hey? Don't go mad now..:laugh:
> 
> X


No mate my Son and his Gf took her,they are back soon:lol:

I have been doing cardio all day


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No mate my Son and his Gf took her,they are back soon:lol:
> 
> I have been doing cardio all day


Heehee...cardio? Errmm.... :blush: heeehee.....you deffo need a full apple then and not half....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Heehee...cardio? Errmm.... :blush: heeehee.....you deffo need a full apple then and not half....


Feeling secondhand at mo,water is the key!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Thank God that's over for another week,this morning I had 10 oz sirloin,2 fried eggs on,small sweet spud and a pint of semi skimmed,it was awesome,however I have defo dropped a few more Lbs,at a guess 3 more!?!?

The cardio was awesome though,extended version!!!   

Love to Mrs Lbs xx


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Your doing great mate keep it up!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Thank God that's over for another week,this morning I had 10 oz sirloin,2 fried eggs on,small sweet spud and a pint of semi skimmed,it was awesome,however I have defo dropped a few more Lbs,at a guess 3 more!?!?
> 
> ...


I read that and I think to my self, mmmmm I fancy getting the Mrs to ........................cook some steak !

Dam I must be getting old


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Thank God that's over for another week,this morning I had 10 oz sirloin,2 fried eggs on,small sweet spud and a pint of semi skimmed,it was awesome,however I have defo dropped a few more Lbs,at a guess 3 more!?!?
> 
> ...


A delightful brekkie mate. Good cardio too. Those lbs will literally pour off you. Doing very well.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Thank God that's over for another week,this morning I had 10 oz sirloin,2 fried eggs on,small sweet spud and a pint of semi skimmed,it was awesome,however I have defo dropped a few more Lbs,at a guess 3 more!?!?
> 
> ...


u seem such a loving bloke mate - always nice stuf to say

but an absolute monster underneath!

always good to read ur stuff..

excellent breakfast! why the semi skimmed milk - ? milks something thats been out of my diet for a long time (apart from unsweetened almond milk) and never looked back..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Thank God that's over for another week,this morning I had 10 oz sirloin,2 fried eggs on,small sweet spud and a pint of semi skimmed,it was awesome,however I have defo dropped a few more Lbs,at a guess 3 more!?!?
> 
> ...


that's more like it. Is the the love to mrs lbs part of the extended cardio?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol softie choppers! I hope mrs lbs is getting adequate rest inbetween all this cardio.....heehee....NOPE! Don't tell me....:laugh:

I had steak yesterday, I have them now and again but they take me ages to get through, proper chewing job and I didn't even burn it.....ha ha.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BigFella..I guess you are at the caravan sunning yourself?..I hope so anyhow, and not that you are being poorly....have a good day whatever you are up to...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella..I guess you are at the caravan sunning yourself?..I hope so anyhow, and not that you are being poorly....have a good day whatever you are up to...x


Got me,in the sun at the van and in the pool

Hope alls well darling xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> Your doing great mate keep it up!


Thanks mate,also thanks for dropping in!



BestBefore1989 said:


> I read that and I think to my self, mmmmm I fancy getting the Mrs to ........................cook some steak !
> 
> Dam I must be getting old


Oh dear!



Laurieloz said:


> A delightful brekkie mate. Good cardio too. Those lbs will literally pour off you. Doing very well.


Cheers buddy,they are indeed,this week I have had a good recomp,muscle filling out and I think weight off,so as to plan again!



marknorthumbria said:


> u seem such a loving bloke mate - always nice stuf to say
> 
> but an absolute monster underneath!
> 
> ...


Hay mate,that is kind thanks.

Nice to know my stuff is enjoyed by others as well as my regular buddies,i think it is always important to bring sun into peoples lifes,there is so much bad and evil about,no need to add to it Imo

Besides your posts are always upbeat and a pleasure too!

Milk is because I like it,i used to drink gallons and grew like a baby on it,i know it ain't the best thing to diet on,but it is a nice luxury here and there


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Thank God that's over for another week,this morning I had 10 oz sirloin,2 fried eggs on,small sweet spud and a pint of semi skimmed,it was awesome,however I have defo dropped a few more Lbs,at a guess 3 more!?!?
> 
> ...


 Great stuff mate.

Love to you & Mrs. too 

ATB

X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's more like it. Is the the love to mrs lbs part of the extended cardio?


Yes:thumb:



Flubs said:


> Lol softie choppers! I hope mrs lbs is getting adequate rest inbetween all this cardio.....heehee....NOPE! Don't tell me....:laugh:
> 
> I had steak yesterday, I have them now and again but they take me ages to get through, proper chewing job and I didn't even burn it.....ha ha.....


Well she has not moaned about it,only during pmsl

Steak should be blue and rotten(21 day min)it will then melt in your mouth! :tongue:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yes:thumb:
> 
> Well she has not moaned about it,only during pmsl
> 
> Steak should be blue and rotten(21 day min)it will then melt in your mouth! :tongue:


 @MuscleFoods veal t-bons fall apart mate, never had such a tender steak, including at some of the finest eateries in London


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

@xpower thanks mate,pass on a big hug to your lovely wife too please x

ps Get some test in you,your getting as smooth as me:rolleyes:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

@B4PJS That sounds like a proper plan,you on commission? :lol: :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> @B4PJS That sounds like a proper plan,you on commission? :lol: :lol:


I wish! The amount of repping I do for them buggers is unbelievable. I just appreciate decent companies


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I wish! The amount of repping I do for them buggers is unbelievable. I just appreciate decent companies


How is your new kit?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> How is your new kit?


The bench is nice n comfy (maybe a bit too comfy, might end up falling asleep on it), the new bb collars are so easy and quick to use and the rack arrives on Wednesday. And the straps work brilliantly


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> @xpower thanks mate,pass on a big hug to your lovely wife too please x
> 
> ps Get some test in you,your getting as smooth as me:rolleyes:


Mrs X gives big hugs back mate.

Proper loves going out tonight


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Mrs X gives big hugs back mate.
> 
> Proper loves going out tonight


It's a love in for sure..


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Only just noticed this thread, but what an inspiration.

Some of these People who just sit on the settee all night moaning about their weight should take a leaf out of your book.

Well done mate, and all the best.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> Only just noticed this thread, but what an inspiration.
> 
> Some of these People who just sit on the settee all night moaning about their weight should take a leaf out of your book.
> 
> Well done mate, and all the best.


Thank you buddy,always nice when new guys pop in and say such supportive things!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hee hee....

We lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrv him, we wanna hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg him........:laugh: :laugh:

Awwee...soz..just having a muck softie, just Aving a muck......x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....again.... :blink: :laugh: I forgot I was up in the night and came to say hello so here I am again doing my morning run through....hope you are okay today and enjoying your time at the van with Mrs lbs and Mia...I hope it's lovely....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hee hee....
> 
> We lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrv him, we wanna hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg him........:laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Awwee...soz..just having a muck softie, just Aving a muck......x


Good God woman,you must sleep!

Try crunchy nut corn flakes or milk and honey,it may help.

Big hugs and luuuuuv to you darling x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

@Flubs Who ate my fav biccccccciiieeeeessss?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Usual proviron 25 mg taken plus one this evening,as normal

Pinned 2 parabolan and 200mg prop.

gonna change base trt to sus now and will pin that tomorrow,just to keep things mixed up.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Having rice cakes and pb forgot how nice they were!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Mr B - Just dropping by to see that all is well in the land of all things big. It is. Lovely!

Have a great day x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I just cannot seem to get going today,feel very tired out,eyes almost uncontrollable,keep shutting,gonna have a kip in shade and hope it passes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Lost one more pound this week,as expected again due to recomp,defo ploughed mass back on and leaner so happy days!

SHOULDERS

Smith press in front 10 x 10 @ 60k 30 secs between

into upright rows 4 x 10 with 20 secs between

into single arm face pulls(much better than double imo)with no rest,just one arm to other 10 x 4 sets

into one more upright row to [email protected] 14 reps

done


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> @[Redacted] Who ate my fav biccccccciiieeeeessss?


I'm so sorry Softie Choppers..I accidentally found them making their way down my stomach and well, I just thought "oop? how did they get there and no point in stopping them now"...regretfully i also manged to find those malted milk biccies you hid inside the spare change jar...tsk tsk my fwend....well, I HAD to save you from yourself right? so I have them in a vewwy vewwy safe place........:no:  ....cough....

mytum.......whosaidthat?....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Lost one more pound this week,as expected again due to recomp,defo ploughed mass back on and leaner so happy days!
> 
> ...


Well done mate. Those pounds keep dropping off!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice sesh brother


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like your still doing well mate:thumbup:

And thanks for the advise in my thread:thumbup:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Lost one more pound this week,as expected again due to recomp,defo ploughed mass back on and leaner so happy days!
> 
> ...


Great work mate. You'll be reaching your goals sooner than you think


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I'm so sorry Softie Choppers..I accidentally found them making their way down my stomach and well, I just thought "oop? how did they get there and no point in stopping them now"...regretfully i also manged to find those malted milk biccies you hid inside the spare change jar...tsk tsk my fwend....well, I HAD to save you from yourself right? so I have them in a vewwy vewwy safe place........:no:  ....cough....
> 
> Did'nt find my jammy dodgers,they are in my tummy now along with 4 mini milky way,my bad!!!
> 
> mytum.......whosaidthat?....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well done mate. Those pounds keep dropping off!


Yes mate,though I have deliberately slowed it up for a while as loose skin is an issue,also want to fill muscle back out,bound to lose a bit with 65lbs gone!



JANIKvonD said:


> nice sesh brother


Ta!



mygym said:


> Sounds like your still doing well mate:thumbup:
> 
> And thanks for the advise in my thread:thumbup:


Thanks and any time ,just hope it comes out ok mate!



Laurieloz said:


> Great work mate. You'll be reaching your goals sooner than you think


Thanks brother I hope so!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

hi not so biglbs, hope all is very well, your looking well. ive been on the forum but not in the journal section for a long time

i havent had anything to post to be honest. should be back at it from monday, been a lazy cnut to be honest


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> hi not so biglbs, hope all is very well, your looking well. ive been on the forum but not in the journal section for a long time
> 
> i havent had anything to post to be honest. should be back at it from monday, been a lazy cnut to be honest


Sad to hear that buddy,but why,i thought it was all go!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It must be a killer mate, you lose all the weight then you have the skin issue.

Can you reverse the damage or is it surgery ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

65lbs. I'm jealous 

I have a couple of stones of flab to shift. Expect regular 'I'm huuuunggrrryyyyy' whinges


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sad to hear that buddy,but why,i thought it was all go!!


unfortunately not mate, since my cycle went pear shaped, my training shortly followed. bad drinking habit for a while there


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> unfortunately not mate, since my cycle went pear shaped, my training shortly followed. bad drinking habit for a while there


Ok mate,i have been there,don't let it beat you,crack on,dunno if you saw but I have Dermal t-cell lymphoma, a type of cancer of the skin,this will not beat me I am already pushing it back,,,,the mind is stronger than the evil,remember that,if you need to talk off here Pm me,i understand how hard it is!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> 65lbs. I'm jealous
> 
> I have a couple of stones of flab to shift. Expect regular 'I'm huuuunggrrryyyyy' whinges


You got a journal?Please link me!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> It must be a killer mate, you lose all the weight then you have the skin issue.
> 
> Can you reverse the damage or is it surgery ?


There is no cure,i will and am able to hold it back,the problems start if the rashes become raised,then tumorous but I will not let that happen I am one of 9 out of ten who it will not get badly,no other option mate,i intend to carry on with everything I am doing as the specialist noted improvement during my last visit,it is an odd one to be sure.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello lovely,

Just popping in to say hi.....

Ya putting the kettle on? ..............

Hob nobs , ginger nuts or digestive....

Beeg hugs.

xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello lovely,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi.....
> 
> ...


Flippin @Flubs ate them all and drunk all the tea!

I did have jammy dodgers but they are all gone now

Hope you are well and happy my love xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello lovely,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi.....
> 
> ...


Flippin @Flubs ate them all and drunk all the tea!

I did have jammy dodgers but they are all gone now

Hope you are well and happy my love xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> There is no cure,i will and am able to hold it back,the problems start if the rashes become raised,then tumorous but I will not let that happen I am one of 9 out of ten who it will not get badly,no other option mate,i intend to carry on with everything I am doing as the specialist noted improvement during my last visit,it is an odd one to be sure.


Sorry mate l was referring to the loose skin issue.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sorry mate l was referring to the loose skin issue.


pmsl sorry I am talking in keeks thread about the cancer,,,,,presumed you was too!!!!!

I am not too worried at the mo,i lost it fast and time should help on that front,it seems to be getting better,however surgery not ruled out,peps must help I theorise!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I've subbed!! 

If you ever need to talk biggy I am all ears!!!

me and my family are also going through a little bit of sh!t at the moment too, as well as my OH, My little boy is showing big signs of autism and the pediatrition is rushing it through so we can get him diagnoses early. He's 2 years old next week


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You has got yo self all confuddled and puddle ducked! That's what losing weight does you......mebbe.......you should put it back on......cough....  hee hee....would make me feel better, lol......

ps......my pm box is also open to you softie, if u need to.....I don't mind chatting....can chat for hours...in fact, your more likely to die of utter boredom and bleeding ears than cancer if you pm me...:laugh:

always on the end of a query keyboard not so big lbs...okay? X


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate,i have been there,don't let it beat you,crack on,dunno if you saw but I have Dermal t-cell lymphoma, a type of cancer of the skin,this will not beat me I am already pushing it back,,,,the mind is stronger than the evil,remember that,if you need to talk off here Pm me,i understand how hard it is!!!


im very sorry to hear that mate, not as if you havent been through enough already. thanks alot for the offer but please concenrate on your health


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I've subbed!!
> 
> If you ever need to talk biggy I am all ears!!!
> 
> me and my family are also going through a little bit of sh!t at the moment too, as well as my OH, My little boy is showing big signs of autism and the pediatrition is rushing it through so we can get him diagnoses early. He's 2 years old next week


Welcome in here ,big hugs,life deals us some hard things ,what sets us apart is how we choose to cope,you seem like another strong one to me!

Sorry to hear about the little fella,i hope it isn't,god be with you xx

How is the baby?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

not sure i can offer you any help but if i can just pm me. if im not on here i'll get the email


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> not sure i can offer you any help but if i can just pm me. if im not on here i'll get the email


So much love on Ukm,thanks mate


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Welcome in here ,big hugs,life deals us some hard things ,what sets us apart is how we choose to cope,you seem like another strong one to me!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the little fella,i hope it isn't,god be with you xx
> 
> How is the baby?


 Doing really well! nearly 5 months old now bless her.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

safc49 said:


> not sure i can offer you any help but if i can just pm me. if im not on here i'll get the email


Awwwweeee flipping 'ECK! Here he is! Where you bin?

You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite

You don't caaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllll

Humph! Welcome back though....x. Now bugger off!

Hey, I'm just Aving a muck...ya know, still trying with the humour......hey you, take care....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Doing really well! nearly 5 months old now bless her.


That went fast,well bed for me,nice to have you here,speak to all tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Me too - night all


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gunite softie chops....sleep well..x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Awwwweeee flipping 'ECK! Here he is! Where you bin?
> 
> You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Awwwweeee flipping 'ECK! Here he is! Where you bin?
> 
> You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite
> 
> ...


you always are :wink:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

safc49 said:


> you always are :wink:


What, trying? :laugh: I know, I know, you're not the first to say that.....hahaha.....now shurrup and gizzahug!.....haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning to anyone with a heartbeat xx

Have a smasher today!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

and to you too sir...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning biggy


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

biglbs said:


> You got a journal?Please link me!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229734-back-basics-aka-reacquainting-myself-my-squat-butt.html

It's quite whingey


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Back attack

10 x 10 seated rows whole stack and just an average of 40 secs rest

3 x 10 pulldowns 30 secs rest all stack bar two pegs

Sh1t in the desert triple superset close grip standing pulls and wide grip standing pulls x 3 sets,1 min rest

3 x concentration curls 20 secs between sets

done in 25 mins I think


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Back attack
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

In and out, just like..........................er......................your cardio?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> In and out, just like..........................er......................your cardio?


Funny you should say that ,cardio starts tomorrow evening and will end on Saturday evening with a few stop offs when Mia comes back from nursery and again when she comes back from her Aunties on Sat...lolGonna try and have protein only until Late Sat if we can!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Back attack
> 
> ...


Whole weight on pulldown and rows. That's impressive. I can't match that anymore. You're a big guy mate - in the good sense of speaking - looking forward to seeing your next update in pictures. That lard must be melting away now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Whole weight on pulldown and rows. That's impressive. I can't match that anymore. You're a big guy mate - in the good sense of speaking - looking forward to seeing your next update in pictures. That lard must be melting away now


Yes mate I have always been strong ,when I worked out with BB41989 last time on back we pinned 2x20k plates to it and a couple of 10k dumbells on top too,best part of 150k,he is a strong Mofo on back too!!

My strength is well down at mo,due to diet ,however the gear is kicking in a bit now so it has improved it,though nothing like when I eat carbs tbh!

You ok mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TheBob said:


> Thats alot if timber bigchief well done


Cheers Bob I thought you had left us,nice to see you posting mate:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate I have always been strong ,when I worked out with BB41989 last time on back we pinned 2x20k plates to it and a couple of 10k dumbells on top too,best part of 150k,he is a strong Mofo on back too!!
> 
> My strength is well down at mo,due to diet ,however the gear is kicking in a bit now so it has improved it,though nothing like when I eat carbs tbh!
> 
> You ok mate?


Great going mate.

Yes I'm fine now I've had that scan. Waiting for results. Off last night so hitting gym at 9 soon. Gonna bend them bars and throw them 25kg discs around like frisbees pal


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Great going mate.
> 
> Yes I'm fine now I've had that scan. Waiting for results. Off last night so hitting gym at 9 soon. Gonna bend them bars and throw them 25kg discs around like frisbees pal


Smash it up mate,good luck with the scan too,though barbarians are never held up by stuff,pretty much like Vikings and other warriors,such as @Mingster


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Smash it up mate,good luck with the scan too,though barbarians are never held up by stuff,pretty much like Vikings and other warriors,such as @Mingster


Thanks mate. I've got respect for @Mingster his training is top notch. He and @phoenix1980 are heavily into the whole warrior scene:2guns: I feel more like a medieval Brave Sir Robin (Monty Python & The Holy Grail)!  :surrender:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Chest

30 x 60k

20 x 80k

12 x 100k

4 x 5 x 140k

20 x 100k

14 x 80k

10 x 80k

vbar triceps

5 x 13 at stack plus 10k

laying big lbs style tricep inner and outer head extensions single arm x 3 setsIm straight-001.jpgArm pumped to 22"!!!!must have been last nights m&m / WINE!

You can see I am smoother in pic due to test and water,yet still lighter,so I am leaner in real terms,test will be kept high for 4 weeks longer


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

M&M's and Wine - I bl00dy KNEW it was the food of champions! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> M&M's and Wine - I bl00dy KNEW it was the food of champions! x


Oh yes!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


NICE work:thumbup:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Stay away from our home straight, bigkgs. They're on the warpath. You'll be okay but they're gonna get me. I had fish and chips and three pints today. I've had it. Locked out of the Straighthouse tonight. I'll be in the kennel outside with Chris' puglets!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Stay away from our home straight, bigkgs. They're on the warpath. You'll be okay but they're gonna get me. I had fish and chips and three pints today. I've had it. Locked out of the Straighthouse tonight. I'll be in the kennel outside with Chris' puglets!


What has happened mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> What has happened mate?


Haha. Nothing mate. It's all in good taste See the thread yesterday.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


Nice work mate!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo softie chops...how are you tonight? chest 20 x100k!!!! eeeeeeek....dat dere is beeeg weights...

hope you have a lovely weekend with your family..xx


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm coming to your home town today buddy!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

All still going well it seems, although your journals move so fast it hard to keep up 

Positive attitude shines through as always, love how you just crack on with it mate.

As you were haha have a good weekend fella !!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just dropping in & good tgo see all is going pretty well 

happy days Big man :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

great sesh matey, have a great weekend x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I'm coming to your home town today buddy!


Where are you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Weight has dropped to 338lbs today however I know water is responsible for a lot due to no carbs yesterday,day before and today,so if I am correct I have hit 340 target!! :thumb: :thumbup1: :clap: ,

Intend to keep up recomping now,poss drop to 320!Skin is slowly tightening,exciting stuff right now!

I did a whole body pump today,sets of this and that until I had pumped new blood into all muscles,the mirror said 'YOU ARE AWSOME SON!'


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Where are you?


Just parked up in Southend somewhere :/ lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Just parked up in Southend somewhere :/ lol


Have a great day buddy!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YOU ARE AWESOME!! :thumb:

Whoot whoot .....quite proud of ma wee tweeny grams ......:laugh: x


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Weight has dropped to 338lbs today however I know water is responsible for a lot due to no carbs yesterday,day before and today,so if I am correct I have hit 340 target!! :thumb: :thumbup1: :clap: ,
> 
> ...


Believe your mirror, Tom kgs. I think all who follow you are anticipating some great change ib your appearance next time you show your pics. Weight coming off, iron welding on! Too true you're gonna be awesome. A monster:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done on the weight loss hun:thumbup:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> YOU ARE AWESOME!! :thumb:
> 
> Whoot whoot .....quite proud of ma wee tweeny grams ......:laugh: x


Thanks my lovely,what you upto today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Well done on the weight loss hun:thumbup:


Thanks,it will be nice to slow it down a bit now,eating more!You ok today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Believe your mirror, Tom kgs. I think all who follow you are anticipating some great change ib your appearance next time you show your pics. Weight coming off, iron welding on! Too true you're gonna be awesome. A monster:thumbup1:


Well I have been giving regular photo updates,but on the 3rd sept I must peak,my lad is now lean at 15 stone,6'2"!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Two cans of tuna/80z chicken in biryani sauce....it tastes sooooooooo good!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks,it will be nice to slow it down a bit now,eating more!You ok today?


Im good thanks, going to be sorting holiday out in nov today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Im good thanks, going to be sorting holiday out in nov today


Where are you gonna go sweetheart?

Training note just had green tea and 4 jammy dodgers--all a part of the plan,God they tasted good!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Where are you gonna go sweetheart?
> 
> Training note just had green tea and 4 jammy dodgers--all a part of the plan,God they tasted good!


A family member was going to benidorm and they cannot go for medical reasons and asked me if my family wanted to go, all paid .....

I said YES !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> A family member was going to benidorm and they cannot go for medical reasons and asked me if my family wanted to go, all paid .....
> 
> I said YES !!


You jammy lass,well nice,you will need a break with a young family,it will do you all good!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You jammy lass,well nice,you will need a break with a young family,it will do you all good!


Very jammy , more than your dodgers lol 

It something we need for deffo , even if it's not that hot, a break away will do us good


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Very jammy , more than your dodgers lol
> 
> It something we need for deffo , even if it's not that hot, a break away will do us good


When was your last break?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> When was your last break?


18 months ago


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Need to go to gym,however jammy dodgers not kicked in yet!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Remind me never to go Southend again lol

Although I drove past SAS gym? Looked pretty beast from the outside! You train there?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Well done on the weight loss hun:thumbup:


You do look like Sheryl Crow, YummyMummy! Ooooooh:blush:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Need to go to gym,however jammy dodgers not kicked in yet!


You need a stash of jelly babies in your car, mate. Great last minute energy kick.

However, only black, red and yellow ones will have any effect:tt2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks my lovely,what you upto today?


Well I've done gym, got all me stuff prepped for next week, food etc...and after I've done here I'm relaxing in the garden with some food and then reading my mags and generally chilling out for a bit...I feel quite sleep actually so may have a snooze in the shade...noice...heehee... thanks for asking...have a lovely day yourself...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You need a stash of jelly babies in your car, mate. Great last minute energy kick.
> 
> However, only black, red and yellow ones will have any effect:tt2:


Very funny,don't ckoke on them whilst laughing at my sorry/hungry ass!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Remind me never to go Southend again lol
> 
> Although I drove past SAS gym? Looked pretty beast from the outside! You train there?


Yes mate,that's my chosen avenue of punishment!

What is up with Southend,too big for you villagers?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning tweeny grams...hope today is good..beeeg hugs..x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning tweeny grams...hope today is good..beeeg hugs..x


Tweeny grams pmsl!

Have a cracker,we are off to pikey land!,,,,


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Tweeny grams pmsl!
> 
> Have a cracker,we are off to pikey land!,,,,


hee hee...what on earth is pikey land?.....do you mean to your caravan? I've been into some people's homes who live in caravans, and they were utterly spotless and lovely...and the people were really nice too.....met some who weren't so nice too though....down to the individuals I guess.....

Are you there all week? it will be lovely in the sun too...lucky you.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Kept that quiet big man... Have a cracker


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope your off somewhere cool!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Enjoy your hols, matey. Have a good rest after all your great gym effort recently


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> hee hee...what on earth is pikey land?.....do you mean to your caravan? I've been into some people's homes who live in caravans, and they were utterly spotless and lovely...and the people were really nice too.....met some who weren't so nice too though....down to the individuals I guess.....
> 
> Are you there all week? it will be lovely in the sun too...lucky you.....





jimmywst said:


> Kept that quiet big man... Have a cracker





mygym said:


> Hope your off somewhere cool!





Laurieloz said:


> Enjoy your hols, matey. Have a good rest after all your great gym effort recently


Hay guys,it was great at the 'van,outside pool got hammered by us,lookin realy brown and well,however I blew my diet and ate sh1t food,so gonna have a 24hr protein only blip,to rectify damage,silly ****t that I am.

Hope you are all top notch,enjoying this heat!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad you had a good time mate, and I would not be worrying about eating what you fancy once in a blue moon, its when you do it more often than not that you have a problem. Hell, what you've achieved to-date, you deserved a little blow out !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad you had a good time mate, and I would not be worrying about eating what you fancy once in a blue moon, its when you do it more often than not that you have a problem. Hell, what you've achieved to-date, you deserved a little blow out !


Thanks mate,but as I always say you cannot build a battleship without steel,though once built even small leaks will sink it in the end .....


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello matey, all seems well in here.

You loving the weather?? I imagine as I am typing this you are sat outside the van chilling getting that new slim line body all tanned up haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Hello matey, all seems well in here.
> 
> You loving the weather?? I imagine as I am typing this you are sat outside the van chilling getting that new slim line body all tanned up haha


Ok buddy!

No I have been on a lazy day of cardio and restricted food,due to eating sh1t at van!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

are you back now? couldnt have asked for better weather


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ok buddy!
> 
> No I have been on a lazy day of cardio and restricted food,due to eating sh1t at van!


Not the good cardio?? 

Hows Mrs lbs and Mia?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Not the good cardio??
> 
> Hows Mrs lbs and Mia?


Of course mate!

They are well mate,how's your family?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Of course mate!
> 
> They are well mate,how's your family?


Only the best cardio haha

Glad your family are good mate, mine are all good aswell. They have some crazy tans from being in the pool all weekend lol. Bet Mia has been loving the pool


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> are you back now? couldnt have asked for better weather


Yes mate,we nip up there often as it is sited on a park with pool and club/pub etc,we love it and Mia has loads of friends,on secure cctv covered site.It was lovely,want to go back now!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Only the best cardio haha
> 
> Glad your family are good mate, mine are all good aswell. They have some crazy tans from being in the pool all weekend lol. Bet Mia has been loving the pool


Mate,it is lovely as I felt too self confident to put shorts on and go in before,so this is a first for me with Mia,you cannot hold me back now,i even get comments about size and how/when I train!Told loads of times I look realy well,feels great after where I was!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,we nip up there often as it is sited on a park with pool and club/pub etc,we love it and Mia has loads of friends,on secure cctv covered site.It was lovely,want to go back now!


thats sweet. there is something to say about holidaying within the UK its the most beautiful country on earth imo.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mate,it is lovely as I felt too self confident to put shorts on and go in before,so this is a first for me with Mia,you cannot hold me back now,i even get comments about size and how/when I train!Told loads of times I look realy well,feels great after where I was!


All the hard work and dedication is paying off mate!!! You should be very proud of what you have achieved in a short space of time and getting compliments just makes it all the more better and your head a little bigger too haha.

I am similar to you but I won't take my top off, not even in my own garden incase anyone see's me lol. That will change soon hopefully like yours has!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thats sweet. there is something to say about holidaying within the UK its the most beautiful country on earth imo.


Agreed mate,this is near Brands Hatch kent,lovely area,Ewen lives near it,keep miss timing a meet up!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> All the hard work and dedication is paying off mate!!! You should be very proud of what you have achieved in a short space of time and getting compliments just makes it all the more better and your head a little bigger too haha.
> 
> I am similar to you but I won't take my top off, not even in my own garden incase anyone see's me lol. That will change soon hopefully like yours has!!


I realy hope so and soon,it is a lovely feeling buddy,you are in good hands too!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I realy hope so and soon,it is a lovely feeling buddy,you are in good hands too!


I am in good hands mate, I hope it happens soon aswell I need more than a t shirt tan lmao.

Much planned for the rest of the week mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am in good hands mate, I hope it happens soon aswell I need more than a t shirt tan lmao.
> 
> Much planned for the rest of the week mate?


Here is what happens to arms when you get them to 22 inch mate...  

I am very pleased after a little pump session,so here is a snippet of what is to come on 3/9/13 all goes well!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Here is what happens to arms when you get them to 22 inch mate...
> View attachment 129264
> 
> 
> I am very pleased after a little pump session,so here is a snippet of what is to come on 3/9/13 all goes well!


Nice when all that hard work begins to shout out.:thumbup:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

So after another cardio/protein day,i trained for full upper body pump again as follows;

smith shoulder press

1 x 20 50k

1 x 15 70k

1 x 10 90k

1 x 20 50k

upright rows smithy

20 x 10k x 3 sets

flat bench

60k x 25 fast

100k x 15 fast

120k x 10 fast

triceps v bar

3 x 15 heavy

triceps push down very wide grip

2 x 15 heavy

rear delt kick back,straight arm

3 x 10 light but tut

shrugs

12 x 50kg d/bell x 3 sets

lat raises

2 x 12 light tut

pulldowns

3 x 12 medium/half stack

standing 45 deg pulldown using rear delts/rhomboids/r/c

I pumped up awesome once again,very happy,i decided to have a week of this type workout by 3 week,perhaps longer.All working sets 100% intensity/fail.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> So after another cardio/protein day,i trained for full upper body pump again as follows;
> 
> ...


Body pump! !

Good lifting that:thumbup:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Here is what happens to arms when you get them to 22 inch mate...
> View attachment 129264
> 
> 
> I am very pleased after a little pump session,so here is a snippet of what is to come on 3/9/13 all goes well!


Them arms be huge haha  Yeah got a few more inches yet lol. Looking forward to seeing how you are on the 3rd mate!

PS.........show off :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> So after another cardio/protein day,i trained for full upper body pump again as follows;
> 
> ...


Kin-ell mate, I lost 2 lb just reading those volumes, then put it back on reading the weights (I wish) :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Body pump! !
> 
> Good lifting that:thumbup:


Cheers sir1



paulandabbi said:


> Them arms be huge haha  Yeah got a few more inches yet lol. Looking forward to seeing how you are on the 3rd mate!
> 
> PS.........show off :tongue:


If you got it.......remember I am 6'5" on a good day,i posed behind a normal sized lad in gym,he looked big until then pmsl



BestBefore1989 said:


> Kin-ell mate, I lost 2 lb just reading those volumes, then put it back on reading the weights (I wish) :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Mate,you would love it(not)I was soaked and so hyper at the end......lovin it mate!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mate,it is lovely as I felt too self confident to put shorts on and go in before,so this is a first for me with Mia,you cannot hold me back now,i even get comments about size and how/when I train!Told loads of times I look realy well,feels great after where I was!


ulloooooo tweeny grams...reading this made just go awwwweeeee....and I feel really really chuffed for you, I truly do...I can see it in your type that you just feel fantastic, I don't even know you proper but I feel right proud of you....hug? ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> ulloooooo tweeny grams...reading this made just go awwwweeeee....and I feel really really chuffed for you, I truly do...I can see it in your type that you just feel fantastic, I don't even know you proper but I feel right proud of you....hug? ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> x


Thanks Babe,i always feel better when you hug me,xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks Babe,i always feel better when you hug me,xx


Like the Borg.....resistance is futile..:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning big fella... Just mooching through and in chuffed this recomp is having such a positive effect on you physically and mentally.

I doff my cap sir.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning big fella... Just mooching through and in chuffed this recomp is having such a positive effect on you physically and mentally.
> 
> I doff my cap sir.


Thank you,the big diet was nice,i mean losing so much fat,however I felt 'small' due to extremities and demands of it.

With a recomp I have seen muscles fill back out especialy after two days of protein only and fairly intense regular cardio,when muscles await nutrition-with open arms,then I go do whole body pump,to clear them fully...then some protein/carbs or mct and boom..they blow up like Michelin men

My weight has not realy moved this week,though I may have gained 1lb or something,but I can see a harder and more massed physic for sure!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Credit where it's due you have it nailed down pretty tight.... Especially given the complexity of how the recomp works.

Personally I just get a fat back then go scrawny lol.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Wasssuppppp biggie, looking good there fella. Think we need to chat about the assistance exercises on my routine, as have just been doing the major movements this week and not much else. Would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thank you,the big diet was nice,i mean losing so much fat,however I felt 'small' due to extremities and demands of it.
> 
> With a recomp I have seen muscles fill back out especialy after two days of protein only and fairly intense regular cardio,when muscles await nutrition-with open arms,then I go do whole body pump,to clear them fully...then some protein/carbs or mct and boom..they blow up like Michelin men
> 
> My weight has not realy moved this week,though I may have gained 1lb or something,but I can see a harder and more massed physic for sure!


You're doing amazingly well, big man. Some transformation.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Here is what happens to arms when you get them to 22 inch mate...
> View attachment 129264
> 
> 
> I am very pleased after a little pump session,so here is a snippet of what is to come on 3/9/13 all goes well!


jogging past the camera in the dark here? 

lovely sesh matey


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You're doing amazingly well, big man. Some transformation.


Thanks something happened there with my body grabbing the pre workout carbs ,I simply blew up,viens on traps the lot!I think the two days nil carbs then **** food for a day and a half then another 24hr protein only followed by crunchy nut corn flakes abd 2 oranges did the job...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> jogging past the camera in the dark here?
> 
> lovely sesh matey


I have turned black mate....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Wasssuppppp biggie, looking good there fella. Think we need to chat about the assistance exercises on my routine, as have just been doing the major movements this week and not much else. Would love to hear your thoughts


I will pop in buddy..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Credit where it's due you have it nailed down pretty tight.... Especially given the complexity of how the recomp works.
> 
> Personally I just get a fat back then go scrawny lol.


Thanks mate,you will hate to know I do not even count makros I just adjust training and cardio to suit ,I don't think I could begin to explain how,but I just feel it....does that make any sense?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,you will hate to know I do not even count makros I just adjust training and cardio to suit ,I don't think I could begin to explain how,but I just feel it....does that make any sense?


 :lol:

Flash git 

I think your just massively aware of your bodies needs and requirements as opposed to simply conforming to a pre defined eating plan... Something we should all learn really.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I have turned black mate....


new level of fat burning


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Ok been on parabolan/prop/prov for 17 days

added Trt+ sus every 7 days a few weeks back too.

Time to shock and change it up a bit,so

just pinned 200mg primo depot,will repeat every 4 days like para and take out para for now.(this I will put back in 2 weeks time or 1/8/13 for ease)

pinned 1 sus and 100mg prop too,will keep both in @1 sus /week and 325mg prop(25 mg in sus,plus 300mg added).

Going to up proviron to 75mg/day to counteract primo droop,or Mrs Lbs may get depressed and start trying to find out who @Breda is on ukm as I was saying about his pics on here last year pmsl---sorry mate,i have lots of prov:lol: :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I will pop in buddy..


Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> :lol:
> 
> Flash git
> 
> I think your just massively aware of your bodies needs and requirements as opposed to simply conforming to a pre defined eating plan... Something we should all learn really.


Don't tell the purists mate I will be hung out:rolleyes: :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I have turned black mate....


Not quite black, but that's some suntan you've got mate.

It was good to see you mate, your looking good. :thumb:

Your pictures don't do you justice IMO


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not quite black, but that's some suntan you've got mate.
> 
> It was good to see you mate, your looking good. :thumb:
> 
> Your pictures don't do you justice IMO


Hay buddy,thanks for the coffee and kind words,cheque on the way now!

Your gym kit is building into something quite outstanding,good gear!

Though I swear the rubber smell had me looking for a gimp suit,was that realy your bike leathers hanging up? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Hay buddy,thanks for the coffee and kind words,cheque on the way now!
> 
> Your gym kit is building into something quite outstanding,good gear!
> 
> Though I swear the rubber smell had me looking for a gimp suit,was that realy your bike leathers hanging up? :lol:


and crash helmet


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok been on parabolan/prop/prov for 17 days
> 
> ...


Still waitin on my invite over


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Still waitin on my invite over


Everything comes to he who waits...........one day:sneaky2: :wink:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TO THE GYM BATMAN!

Pre workout drink was whey 60g/mct/maple syrup..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

ARMS!

BICEPS Dumbell curls lots of sets at lots of angles

worked way up in weight/down in reps,got to 30k @ 5 reps

pumping between sets non stop.

curls using the peck deck,think about it guys,it is a good one if you work angles out.

TRICEPS V bar push downs

30 x stack 15 seconds rest

16 x stack ditto

11 x stack ditto,3 seconds more ,3 seconds more etc until gone,then 20 seconds

pumping of tri and bi after this section using opposing muscles x 40 reps x 5 sets

Veins popping up on shoulders/upper arms...lovely


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

another insane volume workout mate :thumbup1:

amazed you can hold your hands up to type after that lot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My old top,fitted last Christmas....pmsl


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> My old top,fitted last Christmas....pmsl
> View attachment 129391


That's bloomin awesome matey :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> another insane volume workout mate :thumbup1:
> 
> amazed you can hold your hands up to type after that lot


"I LIVE FOR THIS SH1T!"


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Mate glad to see alls going well :thumb:

I dont count macros either :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Mate glad to see alls going well :thumb:
> 
> I dont count macros either :whistling: :laugh:


Haha,glad to here it,long as you stay hungry.....

Welcome in here mate...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thanks something happened there with my body grabbing the pre workout carbs ,I simply blew up,viens on traps the lot!I think the two days nil carbs then **** food for a day and a half then another 24hr protein only followed by crunchy nut corn flakes abd 2 oranges did the job...


Sometimes we suddenly arrive at a formula just by accident. I remember when I was experimenting with different food combinations in my prime, I used to alternate two strict bodybuilding diets every other week. One week would be a huge protein burst with chicken at leadt four times a day and loads of eggs and tuna. I used to say that was my bulking food. The other week would be mostly a big carb fix. Lots of fruit too, pasta and diet poeders, etc. I wasn't entirely conventional in the bodybuilder's handbook sense, but this bulk mass/total diet scenario really did give me massive gains at the time. Then I would revert back to pute mass building for about three months. I followed this routine for about five years and really piled on the muscle. I'm talking about when I was about 26-33, my best years. Because of all that I've managed to retain my physique, albeit a touch 'loosened'. Stick with it, mate. You're doing great


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> My old top,fitted last Christmas....pmsl
> View attachment 129391


You're wearing a tent!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Now thats a photo to be proud of

congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Sometimes we suddenly arrive at a formula just by accident. I remember when I was experimenting with different food combinations in my prime, I used to alternate two strict bodybuilding diets every other week. One week would be a huge protein burst with chicken at leadt four times a day and loads of eggs and tuna. I used to say that was my bulking food. The other week would be mostly a big carb fix. Lots of fruit too, pasta and diet poeders, etc. I wasn't entirely conventional in the bodybuilder's handbook sense, but this bulk mass/total diet scenario really did give me massive gains at the time. Then I would revert back to pute mass building for about three months. I followed this routine for about five years and really piled on the muscle. I'm talking about when I was about 26-33, my best years. Because of all that I've managed to retain my physique, albeit a touch 'loosened'. Stick with it, mate. You're doing great





mygym said:


> Now thats a photo to be proud of
> 
> congratulations:thumbup:


Thanks guys,i popped around to my buddy BB4 earlier,i had a laugh with him over the fact I went to my usual clothes shop on the way around his place,but EVERYTHING was too big,i am now prolly xxxl ,so I will go to the high street and look in 'NORMAL' shops,these things ordinary folk take for granted,i never will.......though arms may cause issues....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,i popped around to my buddy BB4 earlier,i had a laugh with him over the fact I went to my usual clothes shop on the way around his place,but EVERYTHING was too big,i am now prolly xxxl ,so I will go to the high street and look in 'NORMAL' shops,these things ordinary folk take for granted,i never will.......though arms may cause issues....


Buy a sleeveless suit!:laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEESSSSSOOOOOOOOOMMMMMEEEEEEE!!*

*
*

 xx :bounce:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Way to go sir....... That's an immense achievement right there...... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Spragga said:


> Way to go sir....... That's an immense achievement right there...... :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy,i hope it is just the start,big plans for Biglbs!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Buy a sleeveless suit!:laugh:


Can you get shirtless sleeves to go with them?:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Got to the gym after buying new tops in Debenhams(not been able to for 12 years or so pmsl)and eating 100g of jelly beans-point of sale grr,but could not be assed to train,i hurt all over mostly.Tomorrow we go to caravan so swimming and pool exercise on menu,back on Sunday ,then two days protein only (with peps)and Biglbs style cardio,we will try to beat last weeks record pmsl.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Got to the gym after buying new tops in Debenhams(not been able to for 12 years or so pmsl)and eating 100g of jelly beans-point of sale grr,but could not be assed to train,i hurt all over mostly.Tomorrow we go to caravan so swimming and pool exercise on menu,back on Sunday ,then two days protein only (with peps)and Biglbs style cardio,we will try to beat last weeks record pmsl.


Enjoy your weekend Mr Lbs, hope you and the family have a good time at the van!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Enjoy your weekend Mr Lbs, hope you and the family have a good time at the van!!!


Cheers buddy and much love to you,your kids and of course the lovely Abbi!xxx

Be well and safe.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Enjoy your weekend Mr Lbs, hope you and the family have a good time at the van!!!


Enjoy yourself big fella.... Well deserved


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Enjoy yourself big fella.... Well deserved


Thank you kind Sir,i make you 100% correct of course.. :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thank you kind Sir,i make you 100% correct of course.. :thumb:


Naturally.... I've grown to expect nothing less.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

So Mrs and Mia eating fish and chips,i realy wanted it too,but have some chichen I cooked earlier drying out in the fridge! PAH! Oh well needs must..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

No weight lost this week but should over weekend,if anything this week I have gained a pound or two,with muscles filling back out,which is fine,today they said 343lbs,this only represents a fluctuation of less than 1% so I am not at all worried.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> No weight lost this week but should over weekend,if anything this week I have gained a pound or two,with muscles filling back out,which is fine,today they said 343lbs,this only represents a fluctuation of less than 1% so I am not at all worried.


The way you've been going I shouldn't worry about 1 week with no loss you'll probably drop extra next week, if not with the metal your lifting is more than likely muscule gain.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a lovely weekend BigFella..don't forget your sun hat....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Have a lovely weekend BigFella..don't forget your sun hat....


I think brolly may be the one xx pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

More cardio...that is all


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> My old top,fitted last Christmas....pmsl
> View attachment 129391


That's brilliant mate. Reps.

Edit- I need to spread the love around a bit first. Been loving you too much apparently. The thought's there, though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's brilliant mate. Reps.
> 
> Edit- I need to spread the love around a bit first. Been loving you too much apparently. The thought's there, though.


Cheers mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ello tweeny grams...hope you are having a lovely time at the caravan and took your brolly cos tomorra it's going to poop down apparently....take care all of ya...but specially you cos now you're soooooo slim you may get blown away .... :whistling:  and that would never do cos we need you here!! so don't do that right?....xx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> Ello tweeny grams...hope you are having a lovely time at the caravan and took your brolly cos tomorra it's going to poop down apparently....take care all of ya...but specially you cos now you're soooooo slim you may get blown away .... :whistling:  and that would never do cos we need you here!! so don't do that right?....xx


not just poop, yu gonna need a dingy.. take care out there..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

didn't get blown away,home now,cardio is nailing me properly,Mrs Lbs is getting too fit!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

biglbs said:


> didn't get blown away,home now,cardio is nailing me properly,Mrs Lbs is getting too fit!


can she be too fit?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rykard said:


> can she be too fit?


7 times in one night mate:blowme:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

200mg primo depot

200 mg propionate in!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

biglbs said:


> 7 times in one night mate:blowme:


lol - you need to up your game lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Weight 338lbs,though as I have said it is a bit academic at the moment as recomping,however nice to see scales moving down slow and not up!

BACK

Pull downs

20 x half stac TUT

15 x three quarter stack TUT

12 x stack STRICT

12 x stack then triple drop all to failure STRICT

Close grip pull downs

15 x half stack TUT

12 x stack TUT

12 X stack Triple drop all to fail

Seated rows

18 x three quart stack

12 x stack x 3 near fail every set,felt I had no energy at this stage,as only had protein and 40g carbs during last 36 hours(cardio),so for once I had a treat 7 bacon in white soft stick,with butter and reggae reggae sauce,then an ice pole,a few sweets too,felt metabolism fire up--got hot,good sign as it must have slowed to a crawl,will eat more carbs today.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to hear you and the mrs are training, healthy competition!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic weights there, Biggie man. Full stacks, the works. That ice pole might tip you over the edge though!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Good to hear you and the mrs are training, healthy competition!


She only does the cardio with me mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Fantastic weights there, Biggie man. Full stacks, the works. That ice pole might tip you over the edge though!


Cheers mate,I even had a bottle of red to mark the occasion,however today I am even leaner than yesterday so how good is that?

My strength is normaly better than this,as recomp gets a grip,you will see higher weights still

I see you have been having fun on the board!

I don't want to get into it but,please remember some guys on here love a wind up,the more you bite ,the more join in,the more sh1t is thrown,it's the Ukm way mate,we all get it at some point.I had abs in my early 20's at 21st,ex wife burnt all pics,so boy did I get it!:lol:Funny thing is I recon I will be heavier with abs within the next year pmsl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fatty flyby..may be pestering you for diet tips soon...heavy + hot weather = grim :lol:

Not what to eat, but how to stick with it.....I'm about as good as teflon


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Not what to eat, but how to stick with it.....I'm about as good as teflon


snap...and I'm not talking about your hips there.....cough...see wut i did there?...I has done humour...oh yeah! that's the way i roll bra! I mean broh! or do I mean bro? hurrr hurrrr..:laugh:

Morning tweeny grams....don't go wearing out your danglie with all this cardio!...hee hee......cough :innocent: :laugh: (soz, just being cheeky there)....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Fatty flyby..may be pestering you for diet tips soon...heavy + hot weather = grim :lol:
> 
> Not what to eat, but how to stick with it.....I'm about as good as teflon


Ask whatever and whenever you like my love xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> snap...and I'm not talking about your hips there.....cough...see wut i did there?...I has done humour...oh yeah! that's the way i roll bra! I mean broh! or do I mean bro? hurrr hurrrr..:laugh:
> 
> Morning tweeny grams....don't go wearing out your danglie with all this cardio!...hee hee......cough :innocent: :laugh: (soz, just being cheeky there)....


E45 is my friend today :crying: :innocent: :blush:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Just Chest

Flat bench I feel exhausted shoulders/chest already in tatters from cardio,however

1 x 60k x 20

1 x 60k x 15

1 x 100k x 5,felt realy weak

1x 100k x 7 feeling better!

1 x 100k x 10 fail

Decided shoulders were letting me down badly so to

Fly flat

20k x 15 reps strict

25k x 12 reps strict

27.5k x 10 strict

30k x 8 strict fail

30k x 7 strict fail

Used my usual muscle pumping/tensing between sets,saw viens all over front delts/chest trying to break through looking like black/blue lines.My shoulders are so painful I cannot lift arms above shoulder level at all pmsl

Usualy I would do triceps too,however I need to back off frequency now and up intensity per body part,then allow for more recovery time ,this will assist muscle growth and strength.

So my new routine will prolly be

chest

hamstrings/calves

back

thighs

shoulders

Biceps/triceps


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cant wait to see some new pics (no ****)

Ya doing well bro :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, well I have been in as seen all is good as per so will be off again 

Oh forgot to say I put a couple of pictures of Abbi up in a thread the other day, I assume you haven't seen them yet


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, well I have been in as seen all is good as per so will be off again
> 
> Oh forgot to say I put a couple of pictures of Abbi up in a thread the other day, I assume you haven't seen them yet


Am on it.mrs lbs on here soon too....


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello my darlin,

Hoping all is well with you.....ive not been in for a wee while sorry....

See you got Mrs Lbs whoopin yer a55 in the cardio stakes... :laugh: that will keep you on your toes babes.....

Keep at it....you are doing brilliant....

Have a hug.....

Luvsya..

xxx


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Am on it.mrs lbs on here soon too....


Mrs Lbs joining UKM? Abbi says she will soon but she is waiting for a bit 1st. She reads a lot and I talk to her about it a lot so she knows what to expect lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Mrs Lbs joining UKM? Abbi says she will soon but she is waiting for a bit 1st. She reads a lot and I talk to her about it a lot so she knows what to expect lol.


No ,but a pic soon as I recon you lot may like it!

Abi is waiting for a bit of what 1st? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello my darlin,
> 
> Hoping all is well with you.....ive not been in for a wee while sorry....
> 
> ...


Nice to see you in here again,missed you,but been watchin your progress as you know!

Thanks for kind words Babe xx


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No ,but a pic soon as I recon you lot may like it!
> 
> Abi is waiting for a bit of what 1st? :lol:


Oh reet get you!!! Does she know you are putting it up or you took a sneaky one 

Your dirty lol, waiting for a bit of time to pass 1st haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Oh reet get you!!! Does she know you are putting it up or you took a sneaky one
> 
> Your dirty lol, waiting for a bit of time to pass 1st haha


No she is gonna force me to put one up... :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning tweeny grams.....hope you have a great day today....I'm looking forward to seeing a pic of mrs lbs...I saw the one you put in before, the wedding day one and she looked really lovely......laters BigFella, laters...x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning mucker.... Great read as always 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning tweeny grams.....hope you have a great day today....I'm looking forward to seeing a pic of mrs lbs...I saw the one you put in before, the wedding day one and she looked really lovely......laters BigFella, laters...x


Thanks ,she is a beautiful woman,that's why I married her,lovely inside and out,a real soul mate too and my best freind

Have a great day you beauty xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning mucker.... Great read as always
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Cheers mate ,have a gooden!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

I am realy tired out and ache all over today,i realy should rest up for a while but seem drawn to train uncontrollably, not sure it is the best thing for me to do,we will see,,,,yawn,,,,


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey big man ! Just wondered how your going on ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Hey big man ! Just wondered how your going on ?


All very well my dear,just very tired out today...how are you now?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> All very well my dear,just very tired out today...how are you now?


Feeling better than earlier this morning... put your feet up if you can


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling better than earlier this morning... put your feet up if you can


Just had a power sleep,still worn out though,more water is next plan!

How is weight loss going?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Just had a power sleep,still worn out though,more water is next plan!
> 
> How is weight loss going?


Legs are shrinking ar $ e is shrinking... all good and you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Legs are shrinking ar $ e is shrinking... all good and you?


Good girl!

Great work,it aint so bad once you get it moving a?

Yes I have now lost 74lbs of it,though recomping at mo,so it may fluctuate,especialy after today as I have decided I need to eat lots of good good today and rest a bit.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good girl!
> 
> Great work,it aint so bad once you get it moving a?
> 
> Yes I have now lost 74lbs of it,though recomping at mo,so it may fluctuate,especialy after today as I have decided I need to eat lots of good good today and rest a bit.


Wow thats some weight you've lost there hun, I'd like to loose 50lbs altogether, I've lost 17lbs so far...

Are you on chemo? Sorry to pry


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> I am realy tired out and ache all over today,i realy should rest up for a while but seem drawn to train uncontrollably, not sure it is the best thing for me to do,we will see,,,,yawn,,,,


Lol sounds like me, always find a little something to do on a rest day!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Wow thats some weight you've lost there hun, I'd like to loose 50lbs altogether, I've lost 17lbs so far...
> 
> Are you on chemo? Sorry to pry


No darling,the only treatment for me is a skin cream,hopefuly that will remiss and hold it back,if not,radiotherapy and uv therapy are last line,but I will not need them,i have already beaten the fooker in my mind and it is healed

50lb is only just over what you have done already,so you will do it,i have no doubts,you are amazing losing 17lbs,i know how hard it is,you crack on xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Lol sounds like me, always find a little something to do on a rest day!


I ended up and will continue to feed mate,one and a half pound of mince/100g spud/veg/80g whey/pint milk/6 egg/cheese omelette/whatever else good I can get in,i can feel myself pepping up as day goes on so it is correct time to do so,i felt so sh1t this morning!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No darling,the only treatment for me is a skin cream,hopefuly that will remiss and hold it back,if not,radiotherapy and uv therapy are last line,but I will not need them,i have already beaten the fooker in my mind and it is healed
> 
> 50lb is only just over what you have done already,so you will do it,i have no doubts,you are amazing losing 17lbs,i know how hard it is,you crack on xx


That means so much biggy . You have beaten them with your positivity !! Anyway I'm herr for support , if you need it x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> That means so much biggy . You have beaten them with your positivity !! Anyway I'm herr for support , if you need it x


Just having guys pop in is great support and you are welcome anytime xxx,remember you are earning any praise you get,be proud at all times


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ahhhh bigfella...you are such a luv (noerthern term).... Sleep well.....if wishes were warm swooshes of wind over your brow whilst you slept you would feel quite a breeze coming up from the south......x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> ahhhh bigfella...you are such a luv (noerthern term).... Sleep well.....if wishes were warm swooshes of wind over your brow whilst you slept you would feel quite a breeze coming up from the south......x


  awww bless,i felt it too,then awoke to find the cat licking my face:cursing:.....I don't own a cat!

Thanks Flubs,means a lot xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Those carbs yesterday have made the world of difference to how I feel today,i am leaner/more full/ready to go grrrr,just whish you could get away with that every day pmsl.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wholesalers both done and café filled to brim with stock,between cardio sessions gonna try to get to caravan as much as poss next week,as weather is soo nice and we have some time out..over next few weeks

Will train later today I recon...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Just arms,this BB stuff is fun:cool2:

No rest between any of these first sets over 15 seconds to warm up

straight bar push down

20 x half stack x 2

15 x stack

12 x stack fail

10 x stack fail

Laying alternate in/out dumbbell extensions to temple,,,do or die!

15 each

then 12 then 12 then 10 then 8 all to fail,25 seconds between sets

curls dumbbell working the rack

light x 20

25k x 12

27.5 k x 10

30 k x 8

32.5 k x 5 then drop through above to fail every drop,fookin killer,with 3 rest/pause at end for good measure.

More pushdowns,with stack x 15 x 2

more curls heavy power style 40k dumbbell 3 reps x 4 sets

using pumping technique between sets,no more than 40 seconds rest in later sets

Looked like a fookin loony training for a death match!

Pump was awesome,now have veins in tricep belly,and forearms like maps,just does not look like my arms/shoulders,realy happy,improving daily now,lovin it!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good lifting as always:thumbup:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Good lifting as always:thumbup:


Bloody hot....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Bloody hot....


Yeahp to hot to be at work,

its back night for me my favorite day of the week but i feel drained out.

Give rain here all weekend and next week so be better for training,!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeahp to hot to be at work,
> 
> its back night for me my favorite day of the week but i feel drained out.
> 
> Give rain here all weekend and next week so be better for training,!


I hope you have been on the h20 mate,or it will be naff later!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I hope you have been on the h20 mate,or it will be naff later!


About 2 litres so far usually around 3-4 a day if I can, how much you get through?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> About 2 litres so far usually around 3-4 a day if I can, how much you get through?


Never enough tbh,prolly 3 pints green tea ,3 pints whey/water,2 pints water or so...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Never enough tbh,prolly 3 pints green tea ,3 pints whey/water,2 pints water or so...


Another vote for green tea!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking great in your avi mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Just arms,this BB stuff is fun:cool2:
> 
> ...


I think you need more volume and less rest time



Great workout mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Looking great in your avi mate :thumbup1:





BestBefore1989 said:


> I think you need more volume and less rest time
> 
> 
> 
> Great workout mate


Cheers guys,all work in progress!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ummmmm insane much? 

Good arm workout that tired reading it mate!

Still kicking **** as always, great to read.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thanks ,she is a beautiful woman,that's why I married her,lovely inside and out,a real soul mate too and my best freind
> 
> Have a great day you beauty xx





biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> I am realy tired out and ache all over today,i realy should rest up for a while but seem drawn to train uncontrollably, not sure it is the best thing for me to do,we will see,,,,yawn,,,,





biglbs said:


> Cheers guys,all work in progress!


I say I married Abbi for exactly the same  Nice feeling isn't it mate!!

You know you need to rest mate, everyone needs to rest. Have a couple of days off and enjoy you new found slimness.

Hope you, Mrs Lbs and Mia are doing well!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I say I married Abbi for exactly the same  Nice feeling isn't it mate!!
> 
> You know you need to rest mate, everyone needs to rest. Have a couple of days off and enjoy you new found slimness.
> 
> Hope you, Mrs Lbs and Mia are doing well!!


Cheers mate,cardio from tomorrow evening,so rest may need to wait a day or two,love to all xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Ummmmm insane much?
> 
> Good arm workout that tired reading it mate!
> 
> Still kicking **** as always, great to read.


LoL,thanks buddy,i try!

Enjoy your weekend !


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Have still got your feet up? Just checking


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Have still got your feet up? Just checking


Looking after Mia until now,running about for fat fryers and stuff,just starting to chill ready for prolonged cardio


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Just pinned 200mg Russian prop,this is rocket fuel,been using for two weeks now

and 200mg primo depot,to go with usual 75 mg prov/day,this combo is realy kicking in,cannot wait to add parabola back in for last month.....

Still using 10g fish oil/4g vitc/1ooomg dandelion root/multi vit with iodine/zinc daily too...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Just pinned 200mg Russian prop,this is rocket fuel,been using for two weeks now
> 
> ...


That may as well be in Japanese to me! Apart from the fish oil and vits

Whatever magical potion it is "rock on"!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> That may as well be in Japanese to me! Apart from the fish oil and vits
> 
> Whatever magical potion it is "rock on"!


A good support package for any diet/aas course mate,without going over the top realy!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> A good support package for any diet/aas course mate,without going over the top realy!


Yeah not done any aas

Hope thats spelt correct!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Just arms,this BB stuff is fun:cool2:
> 
> ...


This is awesome! I love training arms also and I'm going to give some of this a go. I think I understand most of it but what does "working the rack" mean? I'll have to lower some of the weights though!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah not done any aas
> 
> Hope thats spelt correct!


I forgot that,makes it even more incredible who you got so ripped mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> This is awesome! I love training arms also and I'm going to give some of this a go. I think I understand most of it but what does "working the rack" mean? I'll have to lower some of the weights though!


Working the rack means simply moving up or down to the next size dumbbell ,try it ,I think you may enjoy,but fail means total fail remember,or your wasting your time buddy,as I am sure you know:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Just arms,this BB stuff is fun:cool2:
> 
> ...


That's a killer mate. Just out of interest, how long does that little lot take you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's a killer mate. Just out of interest, how long does that little lot take you?


I don't think you will believe it,(kinda why I didn't put it)Just under 25 mins mate:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

All cardio complete,i recon 4 hours of Hit in all pretty much,i have shed loads,on just whey,10 grapes and 3 satsumer,did.nt et steak/chicken,however just ate 5 smoked Scottish makeral fillets,oil/salt/protein,banana,just what I need,lost loads of salt!

Mrs Lbs looks stunning ,very special Woman!(No she doesn't read here,or I wouldn't be so soft!!!pmsl


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I don't think you will believe it,(kinda why I didn't put it)Just under 25 mins mate:thumb:


feckin' hell. I'm doing something very wrong.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> feckin' hell. I'm doing something very wrong.


It's only because of cut,it realy helps me out,i would normaly not do that amount in that time,it be less in more time buddy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You skinny yet SmallKg's


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You skinny yet SmallKg's


Don't you start, @Flubs calls me tweeny grams now!!! pmsl

Workin on it buddy,how is your prep going?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Don't you start, @Flubs calls me tweeny grams now!!! pmsl
> 
> Workin on it buddy,how is your prep going?


I like that, tweeny grams 

Prep? fook me I couldn't call it prep. Carbs will be VERY low now for 4 weeks, but fats in place of them . So lets see how it turns out, trial and error :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I may call you tweeny grams but you'll always be a BigFella/softie choppers to me...and I'll be darned if I actually know what your actual username is?...oh! fook! I just realised, it's in your avi...:laugh:

ah well, ya know, I am blonde! and short...vewwy vewwy short....it accounts for a lot you know....hahaha...

x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the workout mate :thumb:

Looking good mate, traps and delts looking massive!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I like that, tweeny grams
> 
> Prep? fook me I couldn't call it prep. Carbs will be VERY low now for 4 weeks, but fats in place of them . So lets see how it turns out, trial and error :lol:


If you are preparing for anything it is called prep mate,it is a wide umbrella,covering many similar goals:thumb:

I like the idea of shoving carbs into trash and upping fats,it hardens me up well,most of my diet is set around that,good luck with it all..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I may call you tweeny grams but you'll always be a BigFella/softie choppers to me...and I'll be darned if I actually know what your actual username is?...oh! fook! I just realised, it's in your avi...:laugh:
> 
> ah well, ya know, I am blonde! and short...vewwy vewwy short....it accounts for a lot you know....hahaha...
> 
> x


Nice to see you causing trouble again troublet! xx


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Hows tricks ya big lump


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks for the workout mate :thumb:
> 
> Looking good mate, traps and delts looking massive!


Thank you buddy,it made a change for us both a?

I love your gym,spot on.

Thanks for use of gym and protein shake too mate,loved meeting family too!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

My gym is shut today as moving it1

So popped over to see my buddy BB41989,looking very large and solid.Shoulders

warm up with a few military presses 10 to 15 reps up to 40kg

Biglbs devised the following superset

4 X super set

military presses X 10

round the world (side lateral raise to front lateral raise in a 4 raise sets, so right hand = 3pm raise, 2pm raise, 1pm raise 12 o'clock raise) X4, 10kg per hand

one arm standing rear lateral raise ( think of how you do a front raise but behind you instead of in front of you) X 10 5Kg

upright row X 15 20kg

(PAIN) above 4 sets were repeated 4 times ,ahhhhhhhh!

shrugs 3 sets up to 140kg at 10 reps

Dumbbell bent over rear lateral raise

2 sets of 10 with 10kg per hand

I swiped his recollection of workout we did,not heavy but stict and intense.

I managed to do double his reps on some sets of workout,strong Mofo is BB41989,He responded with 100% effort once I got evil on his ass,shouting and demanding more reps.Well done buddy . Reps given


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> My gym is shut today as moving it1
> 
> ...


My shoulders hurt before I read that, now there on fire!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Hows tricks ya big lump


Seems funny you calling me a big lump,look at you!

Mate I am over the moon with all aspects of training and most of life at the mo,life is good:thumb:

No injuries and weight still coming off during recomp stage o diet,realy cannot complain,thanks buddy.

I see you are plagued with niggles at the mo,one of which was not even down to you:cursing:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> My shoulders hurt before I read that, now there on fire!


Try it out,fookin awesome burn!Not often I use this type of pump training,but love the pain!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Seems funny you calling me a big lump,look at you!
> 
> Mate I am over the moon with all aspects of training and most of life at the mo,life is good:thumb:
> 
> ...


Cracking post mate, really do wish you well, you have had enough sh*t thrown at you to last a lifetime, your long overdue some good luck.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Try it out,fookin awesome burn!Not often I use this type of pump training,but love the pain!


My shoulders still on the mend so tend to use a manageable weight for a lot of different moves one after the other like a giant superset.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Cracking post mate, really do wish you well, you have had enough sh*t thrown at you to last a lifetime, your long overdue some good luck.


Thanks sir,it doesn't matter now,that was the past,though one of the problems will hover about me,it will never get me,it can fook off,i am still intending photo's on 3/9/13 as I will be 50 then pmsl

I Never look back,i have learnt to aim higher and move forward!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> My shoulders still on the mend so tend to use a manageable weight for a lot of different moves one after the other like a giant superset.


Cool and good thinking


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Cool and good thinking


As long as i can keep training ill do whatever, hate not being able to train.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Seems funny you calling me a big lump,look at you!
> 
> Mate I am over the moon with all aspects of training and most of life at the mo,life is good:thumb:
> 
> ...


Only real problem is shoulder and yes its frustrating but physio on weds

I just manage a workout then spend rest of day in a **** load of pain lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Hows tricks ya big lump


:laugh: :laugh: ooooohh now...lemme see...pot, kettle and black springs to mind here...hahaha..

only having a muck realbigbear...I saw your before and after shots in general and I thought you looked really fab, and that lady you helped? my goodness what a difference...would love to know what sort of diet she followed...

and....tweeny grams...how is your wife losing her weight? tips please....thank you xx

ya big lump......................................runs..........................:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Only real problem is shoulder and yes its frustrating but physio on weds
> 
> I just manage a workout then spend rest of day in a **** load of pain lol


Have you thought of having a sport osteo check it ou?,Imo a good one of these is worth their weight in gold and then some.

I hope it resolves soon,as you know fookin shoulders seem to be involved in everything,even takin a sh1t can be an awful experience with shoulder injuries a?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :laugh: :laugh: ooooohh now...lemme see...pot, kettle and black springs to mind here...hahaha..
> 
> only having a muck realbigbear...I saw your before and after shots in general and I thought you looked really fab, and that lady you helped? my goodness what a difference...would love to know what sort of diet she followed...
> 
> ...


Morning my darling flublet!

Bear is not black though mate?

Is he the pot or kettle?

Explain yourself,racist kitchen equipment,,,slanders,,,, :confused1:

Mrs Lbs has lost her weight by following my cardio/protein system for 48hrs,weekly,i will have a word with her,see If she minds us sending you a video,i am sure she will not:lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh lawwwd! slightly nervous at the thought of the video!!! BigFella cardio an' all that...mebbee....mebbee...cough I'll just go for a run....:laugh:

you are such a cheeky thing lately....hahahaha....x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

As readers of this thread you will know that tweeny grams as flubs lovingly christened him came round mine to play yesterday.

While he was here we had a little chat, as you do, and he gave me some advice which I will follow and will detail in my journal, in addition we spoke about my ongoing knee problem.

Now as readers of his thread you will know that he has a back problem and has a "man" he goes to to get fixed up and by whom he swears.

Well to cut a long story short, knowing my current work situation ( or lack of it to be more precise) he only goes and offers to pay for me to see his man and see if I can get my knee sorted. - *What a diamond geezer!*

So I was lying in bed last night not sleeping, things whizzing around in my head when it struck me that I didn't thank him properly.

Then the idea came to me, I'll embarrass him in his thread and ask everyone reading to rep him on my behalf. 

Love you mate, you're a top bloke :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite wee man, alls looking well


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> As readers of this thread you will know that tweeny grams as flubs lovingly christened him came round mine to play yesterday.
> 
> While he was here we had a little chat, as you do, and he gave me some advice which I will follow and will detail in my journal, in addition we spoke about my ongoing knee problem.
> 
> ...


You total b8sterd,i shall get a bunch of pipe hittin ******* and get evil on your ass,with a pair of pliers and a blow torch... @Breda @Ashcrapper (honery) and crew!No need to have said anything,you're a friend,any friend of Biglbs is like family end off! x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oh lawwwd! slightly nervous at the thought of the video!!! BigFella cardio an' all that...mebbee....mebbee...cough I'll just go for a run....:laugh:
> 
> you are such a cheeky thing lately....hahahaha....x


It is in the post,you have the full uncut version too... :whistling:

I just seen your signature,,,,pmsl,i thought it looked funny,then realised I wrote it pmsl....ooooooooooooooooooooooooooowsch,nooooooosh!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> You total b8sterd,i shall get a bunch of pipe hittin ******* and get evil on your ass,with a pair of pliers and a blow torch... @Breda @Ashcrapper (honery) and crew!No need to have said anything,you're a friend,any friend of Biglbs is like family end off! x


I'm never doing those bent over rear lateral raises with you stood behind me again


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

biglbs said:


> You total b8sterd,i shall get a bunch of pipe hittin ******* and get evil on your ass,with a pair of pliers and a blow torch... @Breda @Ashcrapper (honery) and crew!No need to have said anything,you're a friend,any friend of Biglbs is like family end off! x


bring out the gimp


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm never doing those bent over rear lateral raises with you stood behind me again


Amazing who they give you a sore ass a?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> bring out the gimp


Exactamondo,you're one clever mother fooker,that's right!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tweeny grams....that was an utterly lovely thing to do.......what a top chap you are.

ps: he didn't pay me to say that.....

and I tried to get him to pay sooooo very hard too...pft.....:laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It is in the post,you have the full uncut version too... :whistling:
> 
> I just seen your signature,,,,pmsl,i thought it looked funny,then realised I wrote it pmsl....ooooooooooooooooooooooooooowsch,nooooooosh!


yes my dahling tweeny....it made me laugh so long and so hard I just couldn't let it go...i'm still chuckling at it now....had to keep it...just had to.....x


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> As readers of this thread you will know that tweeny grams as flubs lovingly christened him came round mine to play yesterday.
> 
> While he was here we had a little chat, as you do, and he gave me some advice which I will follow and will detail in my journal, in addition we spoke about my ongoing knee problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Tweeny grams....that was an utterly lovely thing to do.......what a top chap you are.
> 
> ps: he didn't pay me to say that.....
> 
> and I tried to get him to pay sooooo very hard too...pft.....:laugh:


I said you could have unlimited payment in kind:innocent:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Alrate.bigboy hows it going ya lean machine.x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Alrate.bigboy hows it going ya lean machine.x


lISTEN MATE,you posted in here as @Therealbigbear yesterday,don't think I am gonna fall for this 'Hi bigboy @flinty is back crap,seek medical help,it is like Dr Jeckyl and Mr Hyde,sh1t....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

But im here too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Pinned 200 mg Russian PROP

Trained just arms .....again,to make sure I keep ahead of @DoubleJ ,

BICEPS

2 Sets of warm up 20 reps

12 reps 20 k dumbbell

12 reps 22.5k

5 reps 27.5k max rest between 30 secs

Then into run the rack drop only

3 x 30k dumbbell

2 x 27.5k

3 x 25k

5 x 22.5

3 x 20k

2 x 17.5k

2 x 15k

6 x 10k

7 x 5k smashed,,,,fook that hurt---loved it!

onto my concentration curls using pec deck/stack x 3 x 10 peak contract

Then 2 x high pully contraction,with light barbell superset just to finish pump!

TRICEPS

5 X V Bar pushdowns 14 reps medium weight(well heavy ,I suppose)

Single arm pushdown holding end of cable "Barbarian style" x 3 sets to fail

Then an isometrichttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isometric_exercise workout ontop


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice lifting as always:thumbup:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Pinned 200 mg Russian PROP
> 
> ...


all those curls for the girls! hope you did em standing in the powercage mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> all those curls for the girls! hope you did em standing in the powercage mate


In my gimp outfit,thought I would see how big I can get arms,never done them on own day until last sessions!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Nice lifting as always:thumbup:


Cheers mate,i am loving it at the mo,realy got into this again now!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> But im here too


:w00t:however we notice @flinty is not,strange but true!

@gingerben @roblet have you noticed a pattern with this flinty/bigbear thing,(read above).

I recon Flints took some Gh hybrid gear crossed with acid or something and he keeps mutating into this monster.....poor s0d,does not even realise,he even posts and ans his own questions,quite unique...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> In my gimp outfit,thought I would see how big I can get arms,never done them on own day until last sessions!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Its not true. bigbear just wants to be me lol.. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Its not true. bigbear just wants to be me lol.. x


Stop it !

oh and explain to @roblet how you respond to @flinty as well as @flinty90 pmsl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Freaky flyby.......all is good apart from shapeshifters in your journal


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Freaky flyby.......all is good apart from shapeshifters in your journal


I know they are freaking me out now.... :lol:

Nice to see you,have a great day xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning mate.

Have a good one


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning softiechops....x BB bet me in today, he's such a suck up... :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Morning softiechops....x BB bet me in today, he's such a suck up... :sneaky2: :laugh:


Hag


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning guys,there is enough luuuuv to go around xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:I think I may have found my holding weight ,338lbs.Been here for a good couple of weeks now.

At this weight I am recomping well,building mass,losing fat and becoming more vascular.As BB4 said the other day especialy around traps and shoulders.

I think I would like to get down to 320 still in due course but have upped cals and protein today to take advantage of this course I am on,from Sat parabolan goes back in with the primo/prop/sus/prov mix,i will be mega anabolic for all august.....boom.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup matey, you all good?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup matey, you all good?


FFS mate, when did you get gyno


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> FFS mate, when did you get gyno


Its these fooking dbol lmao!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Its these fooking dbol lmao!!


Damage is done i suppose, suit you though :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Damage is done i suppose, suit you though :lol:


They look great don't they, was debating on getting the nolva out but seeing as they look so good I thought fook it lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup matey, you all good?


Nice new avi mate :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> They look great don't they, was debating on getting the nolva out but seeing as they look so good I thought fook it lol


I have some 'special lotion' that can help out mate.......

We are great how are 'both of you' and the dustbins?

I bet you mentioned me during this new avi creation?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice new avi mate :thumbup1:


Thank you very much mate  I like people to enjoy my avi's haha


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I have some 'special lotion' that can help out mate.......
> 
> We are great how are 'both of you' and the dustbins?
> 
> I bet you mentioned me during this new avi creation?


I apply my "special lotion" all the time. It does seem to help a lot lmao.

Glad your all well down that way, we are great too thanks!! Bit gutted today though as I have had to come to the conclusion I am unable to afford paying for SC anymore as I need to save for our holiday!! The kids will love it though so it easily outweighs me being a little gutted.

Ofcourse you were talked about and I wondered how much it would make you smile lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Back for a crack!

One arm rows 20 reps at 35k

14 reps at 50k x 3 sets

Wide grip pulldown

2 x 12reps stack tut

1 x 15 reps explosive fail then three partial fail attempts

machine 45 deg pulldowns medium x 12 reps x sets

Rear delt pulls on pec deck

stack x 2 sets of 12

Seated rows

close gip 2 sets stack x 14 reps

I went to an ice cream parlour before training and had two different massive ice creams/awesome,then 70g whey and mct

Trained and had another 100whey and mct,oh yes,get growing sucker!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry big guy, just got this. I'll have a catch up.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Sorry big guy, just got this. I'll have a catch up.


I thought you had fallen out of love with me man,cool!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I apply my "special lotion" all the time. It does seem to help a lot lmao.
> 
> Glad your all well down that way, we are great too thanks!! Bit gutted today though as I have had to come to the conclusion I am unable to afford paying for SC anymore as I need to save for our holiday!! The kids will love it though so it easily outweighs me being a little gutted.
> 
> Ofcourse you were talked about and I wondered how much it would make you smile lol


Family 1st,good man.

I think Mrs Lbs has used most of mine up mate:scared:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

paulandabbi said:


> Thank you very much mate  I like people to enjoy my avi's haha


Stuff that...where did she get the bra? Does it come in black and do they do big sizes?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Family 1st,good man.
> 
> I think Mrs Lbs has used most of mine up mate:scared:


Yes mate, family always come 1st even though it gutted me. The smile on the kids faces when they see @Double J villa will make up for everything!!!

You will have to ration it and tell Mrs Lbs to stop being greedy lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Stuff that...where did she get the bra? Does it come in black and do they do big sizes?


Haha, it looks great doesn't it!!! It was about £2 off eBay, not sure if they have them anymore though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yes mate, family always come 1st even though it gutted me. The smile on the kids faces when they see @Double J villa will make up for everything!!!
> 
> You will have to ration it and tell Mrs Lbs to stop being greedy lmao


I have heard nothing but good about his gaff mate,you will all love it,ask him about the local lobster special and rock pools to visit pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Subbed


Welcome to the nut house:beer:xx


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I have heard nothing but good about his gaff mate,you will all love it,ask him about the local lobster special and rock pools to visit pmsl


I will do mate!! Hoping to have it all booked and paid for in the next few months then I can relax about it a bit!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cooorrrrrrrrrr..I love that bra myself! Couldn't fill it to save my life bu would hang it up and stare lovingly at it for a while....:laugh:

Ullo tweeny grams...just swooshing thru....I'm soooooooo hot I'm in me knacks and vest on the sofa.....shoulda had coffee with a colleague but she cried orrrffff....as I did my training for today I'm twiddling thumbs.....hope you're having a good evening softie.....xxxx


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey BigMan,

What's the latest? Stripping or recomping now?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Back for a crack!
> 
> ...


 Nice going mate

ya feckin beast


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Nice going mate
> 
> ya feckin beast


The ice cream ,or the training? pmsl

Thanks mate,back now real tight,feels awsome


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> The ice cream ,or the training? pmsl
> 
> Thanks mate,back now real tight,feels awsome


both big man 

I want some ice cream now lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Cooorrrrrrrrrr..I love that bra myself! Couldn't fill it to save my life bu would hang it up and stare lovingly at it for a while....:laugh:
> 
> Ullo tweeny grams...just swooshing thru....I'm soooooooo hot I'm in me knacks and vest on the sofa.....shoulda had coffee with a colleague but she cried orrrffff....as I did my training for today I'm twiddling thumbs.....hope you're having a good evening softie.....xxxx


Pics or no undies!

Too hot for coffee,good shout,

I am in shorts,hoping for some late cardio at mo


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey BigMan,
> 
> What's the latest? Stripping or recomping now?


Yes mate,body seems to like 338lbs at the mo,recomping as planned,but got a feeling when I add parabolan back in that upping food all around will give real gains whilst still stripping fat so hay,you know me,,,, :cool2:

You ok?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> both big man
> 
> I want some ice cream now lol


HAHA,iam still full up though I have had more chicken and whey/mct,oh and 2 glasses of scrumpy,cause I could!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

swigging on cider myself :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Pics or no undies!
> 
> D




Hahaha.....could fit sarnies in there too if I had to!...lolol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> View attachment 131541
> 
> 
> Hahaha.....could fit sarnies in there too if I had to!...lolol


Where are the choc chips then?

Love the undies xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> swigging on cider myself :beer:


What else would a man swig who lives in the woods?"!!?!?:beer:Good health


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> View attachment 131541
> 
> 
> Hahaha.....could fit sarnies in there too if I had to!...lolol


Thats how the girls in Southend carry their mobile phones !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats how the girls in Southend carry their mobile phones !


Wut? Lolol...I only did that for a laugh...a phone in their bras? :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Wut? Lolol...I only did that for a laugh...a phone in their bras? :laugh:


I shan't tell you where biglbs keeps his, but he has it on vibrate:laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I shan't tell you where biglbs keeps his, but he has it on vibrate:laugh:


 :lol: oh dear! You won't be getting donuts next week mister...lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> :lol: oh dear! You won't be getting donuts next week mister...lol


Fine. Just so long as he doesn't get a phone call :scared: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fine. Just so long as he doesn't get a phone call :scared: :laugh: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :lol: oh dear! You won't be getting donuts next week mister...lol


I will sort him out a knuckle sandwich though,served cold ,the fecker,all I get off him these days is grief ,now where is my mates nos that keeps those 16 pigs?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breakfast tasted good

Granola/nuts added flaxseed and linseed seed,nomnom....plus strawberry whey and milk,,,,yes


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning big guy. What's the plan today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning big guy. What's the plan today?


Hi mate,i have Mia to entertain,so seafront walk whilst she rides her bike,then meet boy for lunch,so my kids have most of today,wife home from café 2.30 ish so will train after at some point,you at work?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Pinned 100mg prop

250 sus

200mg primo depot

Dunno if I mentioned it but have no blood let for 3 or 4 weeks,had test and rbc/heamo only just slightly raised,even though I have been on long( for me) course,looking like I am beating the sides normaly associated with cancer(blood levels being one) backwards,as this is a first,also skin on legs is half as bad as it was now,i am winning ,haha!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,i have Mia to entertain,so seafront walk whilst she rides her bike,then meet boy for lunch,so my kids have most of today,wife home from café 2.30 ish so will train after at some point,you at work?


Sounds like a good day. Mrs off work so ill train with her then go and look at getting a new car as mines starting to get expensive.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Sounds like a good day. Mrs off work so ill train with her then go and look at getting a new car as mines starting to get expensive.[/QUOT
> 
> I dunno Mia going through a poxy phase at the mo,my patients are wearing thin!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Too hot and too worn out to be bothered to go out in the heat and train,will tomorrow though...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Too hot and too worn out to be bothered to go out in the heat and train,will tomorrow though...


Yeah, I've been waiting for it to cool down all day. May be a late night!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah, I've been waiting for it to cool down all day. May be a late night!


I think I will just eat /sleep and grow today ,if sleep is possible in this inferno!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> It's been nice and cool all week then it comes back with vengeance today.....fecks sake :cursing:


Unreal here,where are you in this country?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> West Yorkshire...
> 
> We're does thou reside?


Essex is my home,born and bred innit!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Ooft a southerner.


OIOI,I used to train at muscle works and progress house back in the day with Amoury Francis/Mike Harvey/JD Dowadou/and a bunch of other top fella's did you ever get down this way?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Never go thAt far darn saaarf...I'd need a passport.


And an invite,gets a bit rough sometimes in my part,though if your ever wanting to come I will clear it with the border control:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

23,000 likes,just sayin pmsl!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> 23,000 likes,just sayin pmsl!


You likeable big cvnt


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> 23,000 likes,just sayin pmsl!


there, have the next one on me :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well,drained today,lack of sleep due to heat,pah

Gotta make 30 portions of cottage pie first thing then sort out some problems at café,may visit me 'Dear ol mar' later.Plus got Mia to entertain,today I see stress somehow.......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning tweeny grams...busy boy day for you hey?...it's thundering and lightning here and the sky is black as anything...iv'e got half a day, then off to the super market to get some food and chores this afternoon...the high life...hehehehe.....take care driving about in this weather and give Mia a tweeny hug from me..ya know..on the quiet like....x


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cottage pie

White potatoe mash, I just about remember them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Cottage pie
> 
> White potatoe mash, I just about remember them


It is realy good too,i will have some ,as I am upping cals:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning tweeny grams...busy boy day for you hey?...it's thundering and lightning here and the sky is black as anything...iv'e got half a day, then off to the super market to get some food and chores this afternoon...the high life...hehehehe.....take care driving about in this weather and give Mia a tweeny hug from me..ya know..on the quiet like....x


No legs again ffs!

LEAVE THEM UP,,,,PLLLLLEASE XXX

Thunder here now,Mia loves it!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:drool: cottage pie! a little bit of grated cheese on top of the mash to make it go all yummy and crispy ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :drool: cottage pie! a little bit of grated cheese on top of the mash to make it go all yummy and crispy ?


That is how we serve nearly,the cheese is cooked into a crisp with sticky gooey back to it,nomnom,then placed ontop in a large disc shape!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Time to start using some bigger weights again for compounds

Chest

45 deg incline...20 x 40k

16 x 60k

12 x 100k x2

5 x 140k

3 x 160k

3 x 160k drop to 100k rep out to fail,drop to 80 k few more to fail,drop to 60 k 10 more fail,then resta few seconds and one more,etc until nothing left,after 1 min as many tut as I could and done

4 sets cable cross over strict around 12 reps

Chest smashed,first heavier session in ages ,it showed pmsl

Looked like a monster though!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Insane weights. That is all.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Insane weights. That is all.


He spelt lbs wrong, I think lol

Big lifting for anyone let alone when dieting


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Insane weights. That is all.





mygym said:


> He spelt lbs wrong, I think lol
> 
> Big lifting for anyone let alone when dieting


LoL,i am at the end of the week ,doing this recomp and I have put total cals/food up a bit,so strength has risen,no way am I strong after 2 day cardio/protein only,that sarts tomorrow,so one more workout before perhaps,it nails my strength right down.so to recap early week lean and fooked,mid week feeling stronger but still lean late week strong and a bit heavier,we are only talking 2lb fluctuation all week at the mo,337 to 339 it seems,as I have weighed daily to see what was happening.Muscle mass is def on the up consistently so all good imo!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How tall are you mate? 6ft 5 rings a bell but not 100% why is 320 the goal mate if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> How tall are you mate? 6ft 5 rings a bell but not 100% why is 320 the goal mate if you don't mind me asking?


It will have meant a loss of 92lbs and I should look fairly decent around there,i need to hold around this weight for 6 months or so,to allow my body to adjust in many ways,loose skin is an issue,i am a believer in not rushing ,but keeping what I achieve in size and loss.Poundstone looks rather good at that weight so hay:lol:Yes 6'5" mate,lanky a?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Time to start using some bigger weights again for compounds
> 
> ...


cracking chest workout mate. Reps sent. :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Some barbell benders there, bud. Biglbs is now BIG MONSTER!!! Going great guns pal:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> cracking chest workout mate. Reps sent. :thumbup1:





Laurieloz said:


> Some barbell benders there, bud. Biglbs is now BIG MONSTER!!! Going great guns pal:thumbup1:


Thanks guys,i do like lifting heavy,missed it,but sadly Monday will see my 'force' low again but my bf lower:thumb:Look out Mrs Lbs tomorrow and Monday you are in trouble :lol:

Or is it me that's in troublemg:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice pre bed snack at mo is 60g whey ,half pint semi milk and just over 80g ready oats,very nice,making me strong it seems:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

6'5"???

omoigawwwwwdddd...dat is beeeeeeeeg......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> 6'5"???
> 
> omoigawwwwwdddd...dat is beeeeeeeeg......


Hence Biglbs,big in all ways!

It even says so on my car!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Evening big lad  hope you're good!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It will have meant a loss of 92lbs and I should look fairly decent around there,i need to hold around this weight for 6 months or so,to allow my body to adjust in many ways,loose skin is an issue,i am a believer in not rushing ,but keeping what I achieve in size and loss.Poundstone looks rather good at that weight so hay:lol:Yes 6'5" mate,lanky a?


Lanky Cnut!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good morning, hope you're well. 

Have a super fab weekend! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Evening big lad  hope you're good!


Hi there my darling,i hope you are all good these days,i certainly am,even beating my latest contender into the corner,bloods are improving all the time,skin 50% better!



mikemull said:


> Lanky Cnut!


Short ass cvnt!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Good morning, hope you're well.
> 
> Have a super fab weekend! :thumb:


Good morning back at ya,all good here mate,enjoying carbs before this evening and the start of 2 days of protein only/cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

morning mate, hope you have a great weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> morning mate, hope you have a great weekend :thumbup1:


You too my friend good luck in all you do~1


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hi there my darling,i hope you are all good these days,i certainly am,even beating my latest contender into the corner,bloods are improving all the time,skin 50% better!


Clean diet really helps skin. I tried to put dairy back into mine but within two days my skin had flared up so its definitely not for me. Nice to have the knowledge to be able to adjust though! Good on u x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Clean diet really helps skin. I tried to put dairy back into mine but within two days my skin had flared up so its definitely not for me. Nice to have the knowledge to be able to adjust though! Good on u x


I am a bit naughty realy,my diet is not a s clean as it could be,by a long way,it is just clean enough to do what I want,i could never be a BB,i like nice things too much and I am too old to not have them now pmsl

You always look great in pics you post though,awsome in fact xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Think I will not train today,just sold a camper and happy to sit counting my money until cardio starts later


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Think I will not train today,just sold a camper and happy to sit counting my money until cardio starts later


If you count it fast several times that could be classed as cardio on a day off


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Think I will not train today,just sold a camper and happy to sit counting my money until cardio starts later


pmsl


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am a bit naughty realy,my diet is not a s clean as it could be,by a long way,it is just clean enough to do what I want,i could never be a BB,i like nice things too much and I am too old to not have them now pmsl
> 
> You always look great in pics you post though,awsome in fact xx


 Must be something in the air this week


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A pic of my lovely wife


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

AAAND just top off pic of me,look fat so fook it hard cut coming ,s0d the mass for now ,,,,,sob sob....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Must be something in the air this week


I can feel it coming in the air tonight,,,,,oh yer,,,,,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Pinned 2 parabola

2 prop

The first parabolan I loaded ,is now all over the fookin floor as the barrel and pin separated,first time in 20 odd years and on the dearest jab ffs!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Feeling thinner already!

lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Pinned 2 parabola
> 
> ...


Happened to me a few weeks ago mate. I could of cried.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Happened to me a few weeks ago mate. I could of cried.


Why did it choose £12 jab and not £8 one,grrr!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

That's gutting mate! Do u only buy pharma grade gear?

Hope you're having a great 1 x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> That's gutting mate! Do u only buy pharma grade gear?
> 
> Hope you're having a great 1 x


This was Alpha Pharma mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> This was Alpha Pharma mate


Morning mate, hows it going?

You seem to be very happy in here apart from squirting £12 all over the floor lol. Was it the camper you had for ages that you sold?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good evening my lovely tweeny grams...you been squirting money on the floor...tsk tsk......hope you've had a good weekend....x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

49 yrs old and that's the first time you've had your barrel emptied all over the floor? and it only cost you £12? :sneaky2:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning biggie, good week planned?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, hows it going?
> 
> You seem to be very happy in here apart from squirting £12 all over the floor lol. Was it the camper you had for ages that you sold?


Yea fookin nightmare,i think I know why it did not sell,,no road tax and new sorn laws,better to tax any car you are selling!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Morning biggie, good week planned?


Hope to get away tomorrow just for a couple


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 49 yrs old and that's the first time you've had your barrel emptied all over the floor? and it only cost you £12? :sneaky2:


2nd time


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there BigFella...hope the weather stays okay for you if you're off to the van for a couple of days...take care and have a good relaaaaaaaax...x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...me again...soz...can't leave you out now can I?....travel well, weather staying nice, I checked. See you when you get back...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope its all good in the hood for you bigman


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there BigFella...hope the weather stays okay for you if you're off to the van for a couple of days...take care and have a good relaaaaaaaax...x





Flubs said:


> Morning...me again...soz...can't leave you out now can I?....travel well, weather staying nice, I checked. See you when you get back...





BestBefore1989 said:


> hope its all good in the hood for you bigman


Hay guys,nice wee break will go again Sat Am,pool was lovely,so was sun....

Not trained since Sat,but plenty of pool fun/juping /throwing Mia about etc!

So got 2 days to catch up with it and then off again!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning softie chops...just checking in on a thursday....have a good day mister...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning softie chops...just checking in on a thursday....have a good day mister...x


Hi mate,all good here though under pressure! xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,all good here though under pressure! xx


anything I can help you with mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> anything I can help you with mate?


Thanks buddy,accounts for café ,that kind of stuff,oh and house work chores ,thinking of painting bedroom as it is a mess,so not realy,but thanks for asking,bloody accounts gotta be done by Sept,not looking good pmsl!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Chest

Bench 2 x 20 x 60k

1 x 12 x 100k

1 x 12 x 100k

1 x 10 120k

1 x 10 120k

3 sets fly flat 30k to fail each set.

Triceps pushdown

20 reps

15 reps both near fail/heavy

12 reps fail

8 reps fail

then 5 reps at a time very heavy with about 10 seconds between them x 6 sets,basicaly fail or near fail each time!

pump was immense ,the veins are now showing on most of triceps,even on low carbs,looking far leaner.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good weights on chest there, Biggie Man. I can't touch that these days. Bloody shoulder injury kicks in after 50k's:angry:

You sound great. Looking forward to your progress pics when you're done!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Weigh in done,however I have eaten and drunk a fair bit today,lost 3lbs in last week and a half,spot on 335lbs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Good weights on chest there, Biggie Man. I can't touch that these days. Bloody shoulder injury kicks in after 50k's:angry:
> 
> You sound great. Looking forward to your progress pics when you're done!


Cheers mate,i am holding back on big weights again at mo and going for total pump more,to assist with my goals,not bad though I agree


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


another nice workout mate, almost makes me want to go in the garage and hit chest again


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> another nice workout mate, almost makes me want to go in the garage and hit chest again


I will come see you again soon if you fancy?

A drop more quad supersets etc?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I will come see you again soon if you fancy?
> 
> A drop more quad supersets etc?


Always good to train with you mate. I'm doing shoulders tomorrow if you want to come play and legs Saturday


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice numbers in the training mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Always good to train with you mate. I'm doing shoulders tomorrow if you want to come play and legs Saturday


It will not be this week mate,away again Sat Am and got back bi/delts tomorrow I recon.but Mia too...will be soon though:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Nice numbers in the training mate :beer:


Cheersmate,it is defo having good effect,recomping and losing a few pound as I needed!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

You will be slipping down the drain soon mate the rate your going at


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> You will be slipping down the drain soon mate the rate your going at


It would need to be a very wide one I am over 5'3" around shoulders/chest is 58" and waist 44"ins at mo,pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking leaner today,very pleased again,good ol mirror!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It would need to be a very wide one I am over 5'3" around shoulders/chest is 58" and waist 44"ins at mo,pmsl


Mere slip of a thing


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Back and bi done

Bor on smithy to avoid lower back pull a bit

60k x 20 reps

80k x 18 reps

100k x 14 reps

140k x 5 reps x 3 sets

then last is drop to 100k for another 8 reps

Close grip pulldowns

Half stack 15 reps

three quarts stack 12 reps drop to half and 6 more

Single arm 45 deg pulls standing

warm up set 20 reps

then stack 12 reps in 3 's with a pause,it was lifting me out of my leaning back/standing squat position 80k per side-160k total

5 reps dumbbell curl 35k

10 reps machine curl

10 reps high pull curls tut

12 reps barbell curl 10 seconds rest between all above

Pumped awsome


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good lifting still mate, all things going well:thumbup:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend softie choppers...x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

trainings lookin REAL solid matey! have a great w.e xx


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great work pal. Impressive weights there. You must be MONSTROUS!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Great work pal. Impressive weights there. You must be MONSTROUS!


Hay mate,thanks but don't expect me to be brilliant ,I am more interested in fitness at the mo,i am a fairly large guy granted but I don't want expectations to be be too massive for photos in Sept, I am very happy though,that's what counts a?



JANIKvonD said:


> trainings lookin REAL solid matey! have a great w.e xx


Thanks mate,i tried to return reps but gotta spread the love first!



Flubs said:


> Happy weekend softie choppers...x


Thanks lovely,i hope yours was good x



mygym said:


> Good lifting still mate, all things going well:thumbup:


Thanks mate,100% trying


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Been tight on diet now into two days cardio/protein/peps.tomorrow and Monday,i look forward to seeing myself on Tues when I train Tbh!

Pinning 2 parabolan and 200mg prop in a mo..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hay mate,thanks but don't expect me to be brilliant ,I am more interested in fitness at the mo,i am a fairly large guy granted but I don't want expectations to be be too massive for photos in Sept, I am very happy though,that's what counts a?
> 
> Thanks mate,i tried to return reps but gotta spread the love first!
> 
> ...


You're doing just fine mate. Keep it up!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

She is trying to kill me off I think!

What a way to go!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Long time since I was in the wide awake club,fook me it feels odd,nice but odd...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning Twiggy, have a great week


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning Twiggy, have a great week


 :lol:

:lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tweeny grams.....you are going to look utterly wonderful in your piccies....don't worry bout expectations and stuff...the proof IS in how you are feeling and looking (I mean in the lost weight sort of way).....you have lost loads, your energy is good right? cough...heeheee...cardio......thazzaall I'm saying mister bout that... 

I think you have done such a great job, I feel proud for you for sticking with it so well for all this time, something I can't seem to do for myself durrrppp......

Have a good week...x


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning big guy....I trust all is well


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning big guy....I trust all is well


Yes mate,all good!



Flubs said:


> Morning Tweeny grams.....you are going to look utterly wonderful in your piccies....don't worry bout expectations and stuff...the proof IS in how you are feeling and looking (I mean in the lost weight sort of way).....you have lost loads, your energy is good right? cough...heeheee...cardio......thazzaall I'm saying mister bout that...
> 
> I think you have done such a great job, I feel proud for you for sticking with it so well for all this time, something I can't seem to do for myself durrrppp......
> 
> Have a good week...x


Aww thanks my darling very kind indeed,how is the injured tendon doing?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Weigh in today at 330k though 2lb of that will be water so 3lb more gone!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning Twiggy, have a great week





Flubs said:


> :lol:
> 
> :lol:


Very funny mate,laughed for ages,i tend to strap a plank to my ass when I wash in the sink now,just in case I go down the plug hole!

Pinned 200mg primo and 200mg prop


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

next time you get a shower you'll have to run around in order to get wet.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Aww thanks my darling very kind indeed,how is the injured tendon doing?


It's pretty sore, but I'm rubbing ibuprofen gel into like anything, and icing it ...urrrr....that is, puttiing icing on it, not icing it like a cake....:laugh: see wut I did there? oh boy I'm such a wag....heehee


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> It's pretty sore, but I'm rubbing ibuprofen gel into like anything, and icing it ...urrrr....that is, puttiing icing on it, not icing it like a cake....:laugh: see wut I did there? oh boy I'm such a wag....heehee


Well.......you can't have your cake and eat it!

See what I did?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well feel like I have been put through a mincer today,

Stims kept us both up from Sat until last night at 11.45,

Them Mrs Lbs decided she felt randy again and kept me awake 'til 4 am ,

Awoken by bloody road drill outside 8Am then Daughter got up 8.30,i am hanging now

So 4 hrs kip since Friday night......


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well feel like I have been put through a mincer today,
> 
> Stims kept us both up from Sat until last night at 11.45,
> 
> ...


You randy git


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Well feel like I have been put through a mincer today,
> 
> Stims kept us both up from Sat until last night at 11.45,
> 
> ...


Kudos on the 5 hour sex session bro lpl so thats sixty seconds of sex and 4 hours fifty nine minutes cuddling lol x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Well feel like I have been put through a mincer today,
> 
> Stims kept us both up from Sat until last night at 11.45,
> 
> ...


My Mrs woke me up at about 3 am, SNORING

and your complaining ?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Well feel like I have been put through a mincer today,
> 
> Stims kept us both up from Sat until last night at 11.45,
> 
> ...


What the hell. It's worth it!  :wink:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> You randy git


Always have been,apart from when very obese, passion killer for sure!



flinty90 said:


> Kudos on the 5 hour sex session bro lpl so thats sixty seconds of sex and 4 hours fifty nine minutes cuddling lol x


After 2 days of it with just tea breaks mate,it would have been fine,however Mrs had other ideas!



BestBefore1989 said:



> My Mrs woke me up at about 3 am, SNORING
> 
> and your complaining ?


Mate,i feel for you,,,,,pmsl



Laurieloz said:


> What the hell. It's worth it!  :wink:


Oh yes!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Mr Big and Little Miss Big sitting in a tree.......


Er.......Que? x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Missed off shoulder session from yesterday before we went to sleep at 7.30pm!!!!!

Standing dumbbell clean and press warm up

20 x 15k

15 x 20k

12 x 30k 15 seconds between each set

4 way raises (front,mid front,mid side,side)

4 lots with 20k

again

3 lots with 20k

again

again though a few breaths neaded between each movement,

all these sets were perfomed with only 15 second break!

Upright rows

Use ez bar and raise level with top of head and hold,then control down slow

12 reps x 50k

again

again,fail

10 reps very slow,fail

again until total fail

Rear delt/rhomboids

using seated row machine an standing in squat position

Weight low/form strict,concentrate on muscle group

3 x 15 reps,burning!

Shrugs

3 x 10 reps 50kg dumbbell strict and hold

Done

15k dumbells 3 x rounds


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Missed off shoulder session from yesterday before we went to sleep at 7.30pm!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice, especially the 4 way raises with 20Kg :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, especially the 4 way raises with 20Kg :thumb:


Thanks I know it today too!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Missed off shoulder session from yesterday before we went to sleep at 7.30pm!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice work mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Nice work mate.


It is the pace I am working on this month,with volume in limited time,rather than weight, @Suprakill4 has been kind enough to advise me on last wek of diet/water/sups etc so that I may clear excess water out,as I do suffer water retention a fair bit,


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Mr Big and Little Miss Big sitting in a tree.......


Don't know the song, Hammy, but here's a Mr and Little Miss sitting in a tree for you instead!

Sorry! I must get out today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Don't you know that song from decades ago lol!
> 
> Think it's called the Kissing song lol


Sorry no,see if you can find it on you tube


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

something useful came up at gym and I bought it,so change of plan.....

MTPM

Test prop 150 mg/ml

Masteron propionate 50mg/ml

And......Methyltrienlone......1mg/ml The most anabolic steroid of them all.

Gonna run three quarters ml daily with 25mg top up primo,will drop off parabola/sus trt/and proviron now.

First lot in


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I remember that my kids used to sing it if there was any clue that a girl liked a boy

(Girl's name) and (boy's name) sitting in the tree

K-i-s-s-i-n-g! (spell it out)

First comes love.

Then comes marriage.

Then comes baby in the baby carriage


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I remember that my kids used to sing it if there was any clue that a girl liked a boy
> 
> (Girl's name) and (boy's name) sitting in the tree
> 
> ...


FFs I must be the only cvnt that does not know it:confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> FFs I must be the only cvnt that does not know it:confused1:


Not alone mate.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Not alone mate.


Make that 3 ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mygym said:


> Make that 3 ?


4 and counting


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

safc49 said:


> 4 and counting


one thing on the web I have heard of lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> FFs I must be the only cvnt that does not know it:confused1:


Nope, I've never heard that either? Heeheee.....I wonder if we should get the doc out to BB? :laugh:

Morning tweeny grams...how are ye? Have a lovely day....I'm on gym rest for a week so having tea in bed whilst catching up on the news......work shortly...booo.....then out for coffee with a mate tonight....so lots of yakking will be done.....heehee....great!

Take care mister x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GM biglbs,

330lbs, good work mate. Must be feeling and looking good now.

Like the mammoth pounding session too!!

What's this photo lark coming up?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> GM biglbs,
> 
> 330lbs, good work mate. Must be feeling and looking good now.
> 
> ...


Morning buddy,thanks I defo not as fat as I was,the plan is to get some photo's done for 50th birthday on 3/9,for my grandchildren and children,so they can refect on the old fella in 30 or 40 years,when I am gone or wrinkly!

However I was due an eye op so professional ones are on hold until after that,but we will snap a load and post some up as predicted and promised,just hope I don't let myself down!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Nope, I've never heard that either? Heeheee.....I wonder if we should get the doc out to BB? :laugh:
> 
> Morning tweeny grams...how are ye? Have a lovely day....I'm on gym rest for a week so having tea in bed whilst catching up on the news......work shortly...booo.....then out for coffee with a mate tonight....so lots of yakking will be done.....heehee....great!
> 
> Take care mister x


I am happy to see I am not the only one ,phew!

Glad you are resting up,let's hope it heals fast for you,any supps going in?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

@Hamster you have started something here pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

No tumbleweed in here mate just some strong old boy smashing some weights around lol.

Hope all is going well fella


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> "
> 
> Morning Mr Big.
> 
> ...


Thanks the op is late sept,then another two after that at some point!

I thought it a nice thing for them as I have avoided camera action for 12 years or more,because I was simply too fat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> No tumbleweed in here mate just some strong old boy smashing some weights around lol.
> 
> Hope all is going well fella


Cheers mate,it seems to have broke into life today,weird a?

Cheers for that though !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> YES YES YES!!! That's it lol....glad I'm jot the only one that can remember it lol.


It's close though! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I am happy to see I am not the only one ,phew!
> 
> Glad you are resting up,let's hope it heals fast for you,any supps going in?


errrmm.....?? supps...ummm....think think think....durrrrrpppp.....not sure if you mean this softiechops but I take vit C every day and a vitabiotic sport mineral tab and a triple dose of omega 3 ? on my foot Im putting ibuprofen gel, icing it, putting it up, when I'm not working that is, and stretching to keep the foot mobile...that hurts...lol....

is that what you meant?....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> errrmm.....?? supps...ummm....think think think....durrrrrpppp.....not sure if you mean this softiechops but I take vit C every day and a vitabiotic sport mineral tab and a triple dose of omega 3 ? on my foot Im putting ibuprofen gel, icing it, putting it up, when I'm not working that is, and stretching to keep the foot mobile...that hurts...lol....
> 
> is that what you meant?....


And perhaps some glucosamine and vit d may help you along a bit more,tweedle xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> And perhaps some glucosamine and vit d may help you along a bit more,tweedle xx


got that....written on my pad and will go and have a look in superdrug at lunchtime...thank you..xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am feeling very exhausted ,falling asleep ,ratty,i don't want to admit this but I need a break ffs

All the classic overtrained symptoms are with me,i must avoid the gym until next week ,but I realy do not want to,i only have 3 weeks or so left to D day.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I am feeling very exhausted ,falling asleep ,ratty,i don't want to admit this but I need a break ffs
> 
> All the classic overtrained symptoms are with me,i must avoid the gym until next week ,but I realy do not want to,i only have 3 weeks or so left to D day.


Listen to your body mate, some light cv for active recovery walking or cycling.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am feeling very exhausted ,falling asleep ,ratty,i don't want to admit this but I need a break ffs
> 
> All the classic overtrained symptoms are with me,i must avoid the gym until next week ,but I realy do not want to,i only have 3 weeks or so left to D day.


 at least ya know ya body well enough to do this mate

have a wee rest then smash it again


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Mr Big - Just caught up on the last 10 pages or so - You are v popular!! I can see that training and s£x life has gone to pot....NOT - putting us all to shame as usual.

I hope the rattiness and doldrums disappear soon - I would try fending off of the wife for the night and catching up on some zzzz's...Although I think we all know there is not a hope in hell of that 

x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Listen to your body mate, some light cv for active recovery walking or cycling.


The thought of staying awake is too much tbh!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> at least ya know ya body well enough to do this mate
> 
> have a wee rest then smash it again


I hope so,but it is so hard to put the brake on now,i do however feel that if I do my muscle size will increase and I should ultimately look better for it.I have been pushing very hard for seven months losing the 80lb so it is not surprising realy,i did well to last this long.

Funny enough café is shut next week so I will get away and relax too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big - Just caught up on the last 10 pages or so - You are v popular!! I can see that training and s£x life has gone to pot....NOT - putting us all to shame as usual.
> 
> I hope the rattiness and doldrums disappear soon - I would try fending off of the wife for the night and catching up on some zzzz's...Although I think we all know there is not a hope in hell of that
> 
> x


Hay she is tired out too,so not too hard to do that at mo pmsl

Lovely to see you back in here,missed you my dear,i hope you are all sorted at work now and can resume your training with new found vigour.xx


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I hope so,but it is so hard to put the brake on now,i do however feel that if I do my muscle size will increase and I should ultimately look better for it.I have been pushing very hard for seven months losing the 80lb so it is not surprising realy,i did well to last this long.
> 
> Funny enough café is shut next week so I will get away and relax too.


 Works perfectly then mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I hope so,but it is so hard to put the brake on now,i do however feel that if I do my muscle size will increase and I should ultimately look better for it.I have been pushing very hard for seven months losing the 80lb so it is not surprising realy,i did well to last this long.
> 
> Funny enough café is shut next week so I will get away and relax too.


Well deserved rest, gentle walks do the world of good when your ment to be resting.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Well deserved rest, gentle walks do the world of good when your ment to be resting.


Yes mate,i dunno how long I will stay out of gym,i am clucking now!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i dunno how long I will stay out of gym,i am clucking now!


Patience big man


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yep deffo deffo need a break big boy and you have done so fcukin well mate im really proud of your progress.. we need to catch up again soon on blower mate always good to talk to you X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Patience big man


Thanks buddy,i should know better ,it's that new gear I have just started,telling me to smash it I recon,but Cns says:blink:



flinty90 said:


> yep deffo deffo need a break big boy and you have done so fcukin well mate im really proud of your progress.. we need to catch up again soon on blower mate always good to talk to you X


Thanks mate,always good to talk to you too mate,i recon you have a big reveal coming soon,i can see through your avi pic shirt mate!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i dunno how long I will stay out of gym,i am clucking now!


Funny how some of us struggle to stay out of the gym and some people struggle to go in one!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Funny how some of us struggle to stay out of the gym and some people struggle to go in one!


We are addicted to training and not pies mate,i think that is the difference,don't you?

Look at you,your in pain but cannot stay out pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have made a real pig of myself today though 3 bowls of ready oats/flax seed/linseed/whey

1lb rump,500g green beans,some sweets,2 pint milk,promax meal bar,2 apples,strawberries,bit of cheese/crackers,salami stick hot,ice cream,small choc bar,i hope this will assist my energy levels tomorrow,though I stink now!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I have made a real pig of myself today though 3 bowls of ready oats/flax seed/linseed/whey
> 
> 1lb rump,500g green beans,some sweets,2 pint milk,promax meal bar,2 apples,strawberries,bit of cheese/crackers,salami stick hot,ice cream,small choc bar,i hope this will assist my energy levels tomorrow,though I stink now!


As I read this I'm tucking into a f#ckin rice cake!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I have made a real pig of myself today though 3 bowls of ready oats/flax seed/linseed/whey
> 
> 1lb rump,500g green beans,some sweets,2 pint milk,promax meal bar,2 apples,strawberries,bit of cheese/crackers,salami stick hot,ice cream,small choc bar,i hope this will assist my energy levels tomorrow,though I stink now!


a little of what you fancy, does you good mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> a little of what you fancy, does you good mate :thumb:


Roll on Sat night cardio then:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> As I read this I'm tucking into a f#ckin rice cake!


I just fancy one of them with Pb and jam!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I just fancy one of them with Pb and jam!


I got cheapo caramel ones, flavourd polystyrene!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mg:


mygym said:


> I got cheapo caramel ones, flavourd polystyrene!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> :drool:
> 
> Gimme 8 weeks and I will eating this amount too!


Oooops,sorry to put all that nosh out in front of you!!!!

But 8 weeks aint so long is it?.....er well,perhaps,ok ,er,speak soon


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning big man.

Have a good day mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a lovely breakie today crunchy nut/flax seed/linseed/whey/pint milk/green tea,i swear I can see myself growing on the high cals since yesterday,fullness has returned,still very tired but I think I will carry on eating lots until Sat eve when our fasting starts,this should realy help my cns/core energy out and the metabolism should be flying when I fast so no worries on fat gain either.We shall see.

The MTPM I have started is what is says on the vial,ImO IT IS VERY GOOD,i can feel it working,Methyltrienalone is a very potent and toxic anabolic agent,that is why just half to one MG is enough for anyone per day,it has been known for 3 to 4 mg per week to cause jaundice,in as little as 4 weeks,so anyone using it must be sure of liver condition before touching it.I cannot believe the feeling it gives in such a short time though.In some users stacked as this is with prop/masterone and my addition primo,the effect can be very dramatic,i obviously am hoping for no less pmsl.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I had a lovely breakie today crunchy nut/flax seed/linseed/whey/pint milk/green tea,i swear I can see myself growing on the high cals since yesterday,fullness has returned,still very tired but I think I will carry on eating lots until Sat eve when our fasting starts,this should realy help my cns/core energy out and the metabolism should be flying when I fast so no worries on fat gain either.We shall see.
> 
> The MTPM I have started is what is says on the vial,ImO IT IS VERY GOOD,i can feel it working,Methyltrienalone is a very potent and toxic anabolic agent,that is why just half to one MG is enough for anyone per day,it has been known for 3 to 4 mg per week to cause jaundice,in as little as 4 weeks,so anyone using it must be sure of liver condition before touching it.I cannot believe the feeling it gives in such a short time though.In some users stacked as this is with prop/masterone and my addition primo,the effect can be very dramatic,i obviously am hoping for no less pmsl.


I know you know what your doing mate, just be careful that's all x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know you know what your doing mate, just be careful that's all x


Thanks mate,do you think the crunchy nut is too much then? 

Our wedding anniversary is today,16 years amazing,she is still my soul mate bless her xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


Thanks buddy


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


X 2 :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Mate the other day, that conflab about trt doese

Now whats a good trt dose in your opinion, would that be the same as a cruise dose.

Whats your opinion on a cycle, then carrying on with a trt or cruise .

Hope all that made sense,.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Mate the other day, that conflab about trt doese
> 
> Now whats a good trt dose in your opinion, would that be the same as a cruise dose.
> 
> ...


Ok buddy Trt dose as set out by Nhs is one 200/250 two to three weeks as set out,they are then supposed to monitor your levels and adjust accordingly,some info here http://www.virtualmedicalcentre.com/treatment/testosterone-replacement-therapy-in-men/162

I am prescribed testogel which is mentioned in this article,though tbh I normaly take a sus every 2 weeks or use 2 testogel per day,as I feel better when I do,must be size related IDK.

I am not a fan of blast and cruise mate,i would rather run three or four week fast acting,then off for 2 or 3 weeks on Trt doses,then back on to fast acting,I have bloods checked fairly regularly too and am watched over by a specialist bloods department at hospital as I have the skin cancer,making me make too many red blood cells(though improving vastly now!)

I am currently running the longest course I have done for years,with 3 weeks left on ,I will then take 4 weeks off on 1 testogel per day as I have taken the p1ss Tbh!but with peptides too.

I suggest 1 sus 250 per 2 weeks mate,see how you feel,but the best way is to go and try to get some free gear and blood checks


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Cheers mate, for a detailed answer...appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Cheers mate, for a detailed answer...appreciated :thumbup1:


No worries mate,any time,thanks for reps too


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,do you think the crunchy nut is too much then?
> 
> Our wedding anniversary is today,16 years amazing,she is still my soul mate bless her xxx


Happy anniversary my dahhhhhhhhling tweeny grams......I hope you both have a lovely day/evening in celebration together.....xx two kisses, one for each of you and this for the wee one. Xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy anniversary my dahhhhhhhhling tweeny grams......I hope you both have a lovely day/evening in celebration together.....xx two kisses, one for each of you and this for the wee one. Xx


Thanks my lovely and we all send them back too xxxxx!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning all happy weekends!

I got up and looked in mirror realy expecting Mr fatty,but I am leaner and fuller for all that food,so I have more food until lunch then the fasted cardio begins until Monday pm,off next week so just training ,realy cannot wait to see myself in mirror pumped,should be a winner:thumb:

On a side note the masterone in my gear is making me rampant,even though I dropped prov,it seems to not want to go away all night,oh well......lol


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Morning darling.

All going good in here still I see,..... Belated happy anniversary wishes from me and DJ .

Ooh how does that happen sometimes? Eat virtually nothing and still look pudge or sometimes have a bit of a blowout and get up in the morning looking lean and mean.....

Xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning darling.
> 
> All going good in here still I see,..... Belated happy anniversary wishes from me and DJ .
> 
> ...


Thanks guys:thumb:

Tbh that is 3 days of scoffing now,i used to be able to eat like this on aas and just grow/get stroner,my metabolism has come on leaps and bounds,i am hoping this could be the turning point I have driven to achieve bt we will see,gonna put carbs up high from now on but still have 2 days 0 carbs and just protein,i think it will work well for me now


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning buddy.... Just waltzing through and wishing you a great weekend.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

For someone like me still eating sod all this thread can sometimes be a difficult read!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Morning buddy.... Just waltzing through and wishing you a great weekend.


Have a great one buddy x



mygym said:


> For someone like me still eating sod all this thread can sometimes be a difficult read!


Suffer in silence then ,,,,,,pmsl

That was a bit harsh a?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Could'nt resist a we pump

Bench

30 reps x60k

12 reps x 100k

10 reps 100k

front raises

20k x 12 reps x 3 sets

lateral raises

20k x 12 x 3 sets

upright rows smithy

60k to fail

tricep rope pushdowns

2 x medium 12 reps

straight bar pushdowns

2 x 15 heavy

shrugs 2 x 50kg d/bell 12 reps each

Curls dumbbell

2 x 20kg 12 reps

1 drop set 3 x 35kg/3 x25kg/3 x 20kg/3x15kg

High pully curls

2 sets 14 reps strict

close grip pulldown

2 x half stack 12 reps strict and slow

Done ,as I thought looked awesome I felt,had some guys staring too,scales had me at 334lbs,looking more solid than last week imo.

All done in 30 mins too,well blowing out a551


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@biglbs Firstly, a (very belated) happy anniversary. I'm not up to speed. Had some personal matters lately.

Your training is looking brilliant. Going through your 'list' of exercises on your workout today, it's a real achievement that you can keep up that sort of stamina at nearly 50. That was meant as a true compliment by the way! 

I was lucky to manage that sort of intensive training about 15 years ago! Well done:thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Could'nt resist a we pump
> 
> ...


Nice session buddy


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Hey up smalls! Can't really call you biggy anymore can we.

Hope it's all going well pal, and happy very belated anniversary to you and yours.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope you're well, lover x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo softie chopps...are you okay?...hope so...beeeeg hugs my t'internet fwend....x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Where you hiding?  Hope you're well and having a lovely bank holiday weekend.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning shrinking lbs


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You away for the hols, Biggie?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning mate, hope you've all been well.

If my memory serves me right your due back today and I'm keen to know how how its going with only a week to go till B-Day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

happy belated anniversary mate.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@biglbs, you still with us bud?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmmm, where are you big guy?

@BestBefore1989 have you heard from him mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, where are you big guy?
> 
> @BestBefore1989 have you heard from him mate?


Im sure biglbs would be happy with me telling you that funnily enough I spoke to him briefly about 15 min ago but he was looking after Mia and didn't have time to chat.

He did however say that he's well, so no need to worry!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im sure biglbs would be happy with me telling you that funnily enough I spoke to him briefly about 15 min ago but he was looking after Mia and didn't have time to chat.
> 
> He did however say that he's well, so no need to worry!


Phew! Good to hear :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello my friends ,it has been lovely reading through the 'Love' sent,i have not been on as I have had a few problems,brought about by my selfishness with the diet and training,also too long spent helping others,inc Ukm and not my family ,not noticing how I was neglecting those I love most,i am Tbh very sad about this and now have to try and rebuild all I have lost.

My weight today is 325lbs and I am happy with that for now,i actualy look ok too.

I will not be posting pics as by that act I feel I condone the neglect and abuse I have shown those I love most,all I want in life now is for everything to return to normal,this may sound like ramblings of a sad cvnt but I suggest everyone take a look at their loved ones before thinking of training,diet/gear and stims ,if I ever lost them it would be the end of the world for me.All this training sh1t would amount to a hill of beans so please accept thius as my last post in this thread which I will have closed as soon as all of you have seen it,i owe you all that.

I will pop in to see you all ,but less and will run no journal any more ,thank you all for your support,i could never have done this without you all,much love my friends see you in your journals soon xxx

Ps please don't ask me questions on this just trust me,FAMILY IS MOST IMPORTANT!

For my Mother, wife and children xxxx


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Best of luck mate. I think you've got it spot on with priorities. Try to drop in every now and again, even if it is only ta wave hello


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

we'll miss ya regular input big man

BUT

as you say priorities are family first.

big love to you & yours mate

x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hello my friends ,it has been lovely reading through the 'Love' sent,i have not been on as I have had a few problems,brought about by my selfishness with the diet and training,also too long spent helping others,inc Ukm and not my family ,not noticing how I was neglecting those I love most,i am Tbh very sad about this and now have to try and rebuild all I have lost.
> 
> My weight today is 335lbs and I am happy with that for now,i actualy look ok too.
> 
> ...


You'll be missed big man. A million thanks to you for all your advise and knowledge. Hope to see you popping in every now and then. Thanks again.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hello my friends ,it has been lovely reading through the 'Love' sent,i have not been on as I have had a few problems,brought about by my selfishness with the diet and training,also too long spent helping others,inc Ukm and not my family ,not noticing how I was neglecting those I love most,i am Tbh very sad about this and now have to try and rebuild all I have lost.
> 
> My weight today is 335lbs and I am happy with that for now,i actualy look ok too.
> 
> ...


All the best mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hello my friends ,it has been lovely reading through the 'Love' sent,i have not been on as I have had a few problems,brought about by my selfishness with the diet and training,also too long spent helping others,inc Ukm and not my family ,not noticing how I was neglecting those I love most,i am Tbh very sad about this and now have to try and rebuild all I have lost.
> 
> My weight today is 335lbs and I am happy with that for now,i actualy look ok too.
> 
> ...


good luck with the next chapter in your life mate, hope it serves you just as well, if not better than all the kind words and compassion, motivation and good will you have served us with over the pages of uk-m, you are definitely an inspiration to us all!

just wanna wish you and your family the very best of luck for the future mate!

will miss you pal :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BigFella....a good decision and I wish you everything that you wish for yourself. Take good care of your family and of you. I wish you health, hope and happiness. X


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Right decision Big Man. All the best for your future. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

That's a really difficult post for you, big man. You get your life back on track. There's nothing more important than your family and you have my greatest respect for saying all this.

Take care. Keep in touch matey. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

You take care of yourself and your family Mr! Family is the most important thing. 

But do pop back when you can and say hi!  x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nothing comes before family mate. get everything back on track and then you can allocate an appropriate proportion of your time to your training and fitness. Keeping yourself strong benefits your loved ones too, but not when it gets in the way. all the best.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good man!

Family first- always.

X


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

stay safe, stay happy and pop in from time to time


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Biggie, we all love you and wish you the best. You have been a rock to so many people here and your input will sadly be missed. We all respect your decision and stand by it 100%. I wish you all the best xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keep well mucker, love ya x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Take it easy Tom, thanks for all your advice :beer:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Much respect big guy.

Fam 1st always!!

Look after yourself and look after your family my man

Much love x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bye Big Man, hope it all works out.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

All the best mate!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

All the best for the future Tom.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

You just wanted to go out on a nice even number  18k posts!

Sometimes it takes a bigger man to admit there are bigger priorities and responsibilities in this life than this hobby lifting of heavy things we all love.

Family always come first. Take care mate, wishing you all the best, health and happiness for the future for you and all your family.

Ben


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

your 100% right mate, family first. hope you get everything back, its unbelievable how easy it is not to reconise things slipping away. best of luck big man


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just in case you are having a sneaky peek softie chops......I'm saying (although it's a day early).....soz, but I've gotta be out and about early tomorra.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Happy birthday dear tweeeenieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Have a lovely day with your family....ya ole git! Heeheee....awwweeee...soz.....kidding about the git thing...:laugh:

Hope the piccies go well...I think you will all look gorgeous in the photos.......


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

As Flubs reminds us, is it the big 5-0 today?

Hope you're well big man. Please say hello when you're ready and a happy birthday to you bud:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Just in case you are having a sneaky peek softie chops......I'm saying (although it's a day early).....soz, but I've gotta be out and about early tomorra.....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> ...


Nice touch, Flubs:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

And as it happens.....here I am, awake at daft o clock in the morning so can now officially toast you over a cuppa tea and say.....

Happy birthday Tom. You are a top chap and I wish you health, hope and happiness on this day and all days. Have a beautiful day with your wife and family. Xx

*50*

:thumb: :bounce: :clap:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Whats happened ?? Dam it what has the big guy done x


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Whats happened ?? Dam it what has the big guy done x


He left to spend more time with his family 

Happy Birthday Biggie xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


>


Oh of! I just knew you'd go one better...pft...I'm on my pappy and can't do pics cos I'm thick.....can you put one on for me? Nothing nekkid of course.....only if you want.....

Greatbigshowoffwillkillwhenimeetyouiwantedtodofirstpicdeadtomedeadtome.....:innocent:x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have a great day big guy


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

From Flubs


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy birthday, have a lovely lovely day! xxx


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Happy birthday big guy.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You know what guys?

I never thought I could actualy 'feel love' for anyone I 'met' on a forum or poota,but I realy do have love for you all,thank you so much,i will not ever leave completely,i will just keep it to a minimum,why would I throw away my friends on here?Thank you also to you guys that have my number for the kind texts,also for the Pm's which are in abundance.

I will also will never give up training,or looking after my diet,it cost me a lot in emotional terms and I will not throw that away either,,so today is the big day,suppose I better get drunk and have a curry!!!!!Oh yes I earnt it,i will be visting you all soon,gotta check you aint slackin!

Ps I trained with my son of 21 today,had him blowing like a train ,bless him,watch out though he has my genetics!

Much love all,be safe and train like it is your last ever workout and all life depends on it!!!!xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ps check out my signature!!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

@Milky or @Pscarb please shut this journal now thank you ,all the best guys.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great to have you back Big man, and with such obvious upbeat charisma to boot!

All the best mate and you reached your goal. Celebrate your excellent results tonight pal, yes, we all love you! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

All the best mate and well done drop me a text sometime 07584128504


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ps check out my signature!!!!!


congats for smashing that weight off mate, bet that was one birthday pressie you were glad to get 

have a great day mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As Requested


----------

